# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  Taniguchi Taiho and Shibugaki GROW OUT ( Part 4 ) :

## abiserpong

*The Best  Taiho and Shibugaki  GO*

*BENTUK KEGIATAN:*

Kegiatan memilih satu atau lebih koi varietas kohaku bersertifikat eks Taniguchi Koi Farm untuk dibesarkan bersama dalam kolam berkapasitas +/- 110 ton milik Stars Koi Center, Bandung, selama periode 7 (tujuh bulan) dengan perlakuan sama


*PERIODE*

Masa GO akan dimulai pada  Oktober 2010 dan berakhir pada Mei 2011

*TATACARAKEGIATAN*

1.Kegiatan GO berlangsung 7 bulan selama periode Oktober 2010 Hingga Mei 2011
2. Selama kegiatan semua koi digabung dalam kolam berkapasitas 110 ton .
3. Koi boleh berpindah tangan dan tetap diikusertakan dalam penjurian tetapi harus dikonfirmasi secara terbuka dalam forum
4. Partisipan dipersilakan melihat perkembangan koi setiap saat tetapi tidak boleh diangkat untuk meminimumkan risiko stress 
5. Partisipan yang sudah mendaftar dan melakukan pembayaran tidak dapat mengundurkan diri dari kegiatan ini dan meminta uang kembali dengan alasan apapun
6. Setelah periode kegiatan selesai, koi akan dinilai dan pemenang ditentukan berdasarkan kriteria baku yang digunakan pada kontes. Tata cara penjurian diumumkan dalam bagian lain pengumuman ini 

*PARTISIPAN*

Penggemar koi di seluruh Indonesia yang tergabung dalam forum KOI-S maupun yang berada diluar forum. Calon partisipan yang tidak aktif di forum dapat meminta jasa pihak ketiga yang aktif di forum untuk melakukan semua proses yang berkaitan dengan partisipasi pada kegiatan ini.


*SPESIFIKASI KOI*

Koi yang dipertandingkan terdiri atas dua varietas: Sanke dan Kohaku, dengan spesifikasi berikut: 

* TAIHO  SANKE*
Umur                           : 4- 5 bulan ( Mei 2010 )
Ukuran                                   : 22  25 cm
Penangkar (Breeder)          : Taniguchi Koi Farm
Indukan/Oyagoi      : TAIHO 96 Cm

FOTO INDUKAN :





* SHIBUGAKI  KOHAKU*
Umur                           : 4- 5 bulan ( Mei 2010 )
Ukuran                                   : 22  25 cm
Penangkar (Breeder)          : Taniguchi Koi Farm
Indukan/Oyagoi      : Shibugaki 93 Cm

FOTO INDUKAN :



*KOLAM*
Kolam yang akan digunakan untuk kegiatan ini adalah kolam berkapasitas 110 ton milik Stars Koi Centre di Bandung

*PAKAN & SUPLEMEN*
Taniguchi Koi Food: Max  Grow Up dan Special - Color atau pakan yang sekelas


*GARANSI*
Apabila selama masa kegiatan, ada koi yang cacat atau mati maka akan digantikan dengan koi lain yang belum terpilih atau uang kembali bila semua koi sudah terpilih.


*TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI*
Pemilihan Koi akan dilakukan dalam dua tahap dan semua dilakukan dengan cara first come first serve,
dengan ketentuan sebagai berikut:

1. Pemilihan dilakukan mulai tanggal 25 Oktober 2010 pada pukul 12.00 PM waktu server KOIs (  GMT + 7 ) dan ditutup hingga batas akhir kegiatan GO (24 jam sebelum waktu penilaian) atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih 
2. Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting nomor koi.
3. Peserta hanya di perbolehkan memilih maksimal 5 ekor per posting.
Bagi peserta yang tidak aktif di forum bisa dibantu peserta yang lain, dan yang membantu (joki) hanya bisa membantu 3 nama dengan maksimal 3 ekor / orang.
4. Harga koi ditetapkan *Rp. 8.**000.000* per ekor  
5. Koi sah menjadi milik calon peserta setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara





*OPEN HOUSE:*

Selama periode Open House ini, peserta diperkenankan memilih koi dengan ketentuan sebagai berikut:
1. Masa Open House resmi berlaku sejak   tanggal 21 Oktober pada pukul 12.00 PM waktu server KOIs ( GMT +7 ) dan berakhir  tepat  sebelum  pemilihan (25/10/10) pada pukul 11.59 AM waktu server ( GMT + 7 )
3. Pemilihan selama masa open house ditentukan berdasarkan metode first come first serve, atau yang pertama kali posting pilihan ikan setelah waktu yang ditentukan ditetapkan sebagai pemilik.
4. Peserta hanya di perbolehkan memilih maksimal 5 ekorper posting.
Bagi peserta yang tidak aktif di forum bisa dibantu peserta yang lain, dan yang membantu (joki) hanya bisa membantu 3 nama dengan maksimal 3 ekor / orang.
5. Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting kode koi.
6. Harga koi pada masa open house ditetapkan *Rp.10.000.000* per ekor 
7. Koi sah menjadi milik calon peserta setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara

*PEMBAYARAN:*

1.   Pembayaran bisa dilakukan secara tunai atau dapat diangsur 3x dengan tata cara sebagai berikut:
a. Pembayaran pertama (50%) atau , pada saat booking
b. Pembayaran kedua (25%), selambat  lambatnya 1 bulan setelah booking
c. Pembayaran ketiga (25%) selambat  lambatnya satu minggu setelah "UPDATE PERTAMA"
Kegiatan  GO
2.   Pembayaran Tunai (100%) di muka mendapatkan potongan sebesar Rp 250,000,-
3.   Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara tunai/ transfer ke rekening:
BCA
A/C 156 1111 028
AYI WIRATMAN
4.   Peserta yang telah melakukan pembayaran tidak diperkenankan untuk mengundurkan diri.
5.   Konfirmasi pembayaran dilakukan langsung ke Stars Koi lewat HP, mail atau PM


*JURI*
Youichi Taniguchi dari Taniguchi Koi Farm

*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*
Juri akan memilih tiga ekor koi dari masing  masing varietas untuk mendapatkan Juara I, II, dan III untuk masing  masing varietas. 
Juri juga memilih 2 ekor koi diluar yang terpilih di atas untuk menjadi kandidat Best Tategoi I & II
Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku dalam setiap kontes

*HADIAH*

 

 


*FEE*
10% dari hasil GO ini akan diserahkan ke KOIs dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan komunitas koi

*LAIN  LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam Rule of The Game akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya

----------


## abiserpong

*Foto - foto " TAIHO " SANKE :*

----------


## abiserpong

*Foto - Foto " SHIBUGAKI " KOHAKU :*

----------


## Soegianto

top,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## edwin

ngiler euyy....

----------


## yulius sesunan

Tidak punya pilihan lain...... Bongkar celengan...... Ikuuuuuuuut

----------


## Robby Iwan

sangat menggoda...

----------


## Koi Lovers

ngga kuaaaaaaattttt

----------


## wen

Sankenya mantaap... Mesti jual saham nih.

----------


## Smoker

keliling kampung dulu, mo ngutang ma tetangga2.

----------


## abiserpong

> Tidak punya pilihan lain...... Bongkar celengan...... Ikuuuuuuuut





> Sankenya mantaap... Mesti jual saham nih.





> keliling kampung dulu, mo ngutang ma tetangga2.


Hhmmmm ........ sangat memberi inspirasi / masalah baru ya, tapi ikan- ikannya memang menggoda .......  :Becky:   :Jaw:  :Peace:

----------


## Zone

ngiler...!!!!!!!

----------


## harley

ck ck ck ck ck..... cuman bisa berdecak kagum......
Ngikutin Om Smoker ah... nyari utangan hehehehe

----------


## fachm13

haduw,,,haduw,,,bgs2 smua,,,milih sm mata terpejam aja berani... :Angel: 
tp harus kerja extra ne..nyari orderan sana sini.. :Car: 
smangad,,smangad,, :Cheer2: 
moga dapet,,, :Pray2:   :Amen:

----------


## demmy

ini dia yg ditunggu...... wadooohhh... harus iikkkuuuttttt.......  :Becky:

----------


## luki

Lapor Om Abi.....
sudah pecahin celengan........
siap ikut.......

----------


## abiserpong

> Lapor Om Abi.....
> sudah pecahin celengan........
> siap ikut.......


Selamat om luki  :Thumb:  ......  sori lagi sibuk ngitung uang koin dari celengan ayam an ...... yaaaa mulai lagi dari awal ngitungnya ......... Rp.100, 200, 700, 1200, ....... pasti masih kurangnya banyak nih ...... dari mana lagi ya, saham tak punya ...... tadi sore, coba ke tetangga disambut dengan gonggongan ....... waktu 3 hari lagi.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Selamat om luki  ......  sori lagi sibuk ngitung uang koin dari celengan ayam an ...... yaaaa mulai lagi dari awal ngitungnya ......... Rp.100, 200, 700, 1200, ....... pasti masih kurangnya banyak nih ...... dari mana lagi ya, saham tak punya ...... tadi sore, coba ke tetangga disambut dengan gonggongan ....... waktu 3 hari lagi.


celengan sy ada nih om abi 1500,1700,2250,43oo huikhuik

----------


## rvidella

betul betul betul ...... menggoda ... anakkan taiho untuk pertama kalinya

----------


## abiserpong

> celengan sy ada nih om abi 1500,1700,2250,43oo huikhuik


Terima kasih om soegi ...... sangat membantu sekali  :Frusty:  optimis masih 2 hari lagi ......  :Eyebrows: 
Anakan dari .....Taiho indukan kualitas super dengan harga selangit ......, Shibugaki dengan beni yang deep, grow yang bagus ...... memang sayang untuk dilewatkan, walaupun sudah punya ......  :Doh:   :Peace:

----------


## setia_budi

Soooooooooooo temptingg...............

----------


## TSA

> betul betul betul ...... menggoda ... anakkan taiho untuk pertama kalinya


Setuju om Dodo ....... saya juga tergoda ......... lagi ngitung celengan ..... mudah2an cukup ......

Tsa

----------


## koinia

wah celengan ayamku belum bertelur ...................... huaaaaaaaaa.................

----------


## Robby Iwan

> betul betul betul ...... menggoda ... anakkan taiho untuk pertama kalinya


Anakan perdana aja sdh segini harganya..klo ternyata nanti grow nya sukses..jadi HQ jumbo semua..anakan keduanya dan berikutnya brp harganya ya...wuih ngeri kali..

----------


## luki

hari kamis ada pemadaman listrik bergilir........... ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## aboed

apa beli genset dulu ya Luk..

----------


## mario85

duh kantong lagi kering gini malah ada ikan bagus hiks hiks

----------


## Teja Utama

ikut....
nggak....
ikut....
nggak....
ikut....

 ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Enak yah....pada punya celengan.....yang ga punya celengan gimana?
Jual koi Nisai....dapat tosai...?

----------


## edwin

> Enak yah....pada punya celengan.....yang ga punya celengan gimana?
> Jual koi Nisai....dapat tosai...?


om wil, tempat taro celengan dirumah dimana? di lantai atas apa bawah? apa di bawah bantal? 
kayaknya sy kudu mampir lagi nih.... hehehehe

----------


## William Pantoni

Celengan nya ya itu...yg ada di kolam.

----------


## demmy

om luki, pinjem celengannya donk.... hahahaha....  :Becky:

----------


## edwin

> om luki, pinjem celengannya donk.... hahahaha....


Mending pinjem uangnya om... Celengannya udah dipecahin...

----------


## luki

> om luki, pinjem celengannya donk.... hahahaha....


boleh Om Demmy.......
kebetulan ada yg baru......masih kosong.....
ntar balikin nya kalo sdh penuh ya....... ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## luki

> ikut....
> nggak....
> ikut....
> nggak....
> ikut....


kohaku......
sanke........
kohaku......
sanke........
kohaku......
sanke........
kohaku & sanke............ :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## harley

> kohaku......
> sanke........
> kohaku......
> sanke........
> kohaku......
> sanke........
> kohaku & sanke............


jangan bingung Om Luki.... 2 2 nya aja  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

MENAPAK JEJAK SENSUKE

Setahun lalu saya sempat mewawancarai Youichi Taniguchi. Ketika itu namanya sedang naik daun meski belum setenar sekarang. Saya tertarik dengan jawaban – jawabannya yang tegas dan lugas, sepertinya dia tahu apa yang mesti dilakukannya untuk menjadi salah satu Top Breeder. Kepada semua penangkar yang saya ajak berbicara, saya telalu tertarik mengetahui isi kepalanya terutama visi terhadap koi produksinya. Pertanyaan saya sederhana saja “What will you achieve in the next five year and the next ten year?” Taniguchi adalah satu diantara sedikit penangkar yang menjawab dengan tegas. Dia bilang: “Dalam waktu lima tahun mendatang saya ingin Tangichi Koi Farm memenangkan gelar utama pada major contest dan dalam sepuluh tahun mendatang saya ingin orang menggunakan koi Taniguchi sebagai oyagoi!”

Pertanyaan saya berikutnya adalah “Bagaimana Anda melakukannya?”. Ketika itu dia menjawab. “Dengan cara membangun karakter Taniguchi Koi”. Tetapi karakter seperti apa? Dia hanya menjawab “Yang berbody bulky, beni shiroji berkualitas”. Terus terang saya belum puas dengan jawaban normatif seperti ini, tetapi baiklah saya simpan saja dulu dan mencoba memahaminya. Mudah – mudahan kelak saat saya bisa menemukan jawabannya.

Dua bulan kemudian saya berkesempatan bertemu Taniguchi lagi. Kali ini di kesejukan kota Bogor, di fasilitas mewah milik The One Nishikigoi Centre. Ketika itu saya banyak bertanya tentang kolam lumpur, tetapi ada satu kesempatan saya mengajukan pertanyaan “Siapa penangkar yang menjadi rujukannya?” Dia tidak menjawab langsung, hanya mengatakan: “Saya mungkin bisa menyamai pencapaian penangkar lain, tetapi saya tidak akan pernah mampu mengejar Matsue”. Amin. Ternyata ini dia. Jawaban ini ikut mengkonfirmasi rumor mengapa dia gigih membeli “SIBUGAKI” dan head to head dengan Matsue Nishikigoi Centre sebagai penangkarnya. Dia ingin mengambil jalan pintas dan menggunakan Matsue sebagai steping stone ketika mengejar ambisinya menciptakan karakter Taniguchi. Tetapi mengapa Matsue?

Hampir lima puluh tahun lalu, seorang Salesman Toyota asal Matsue (sekitar tiga jam perjalanan dari Hiroshima), Soichi Litsuka, sering melakukan perjalanan dinas ke Niigata. Anak muda yang gigih ini adalah penggemar segala jenis ikan tetapi menaruh perhatian khusus terhadap koi. Setiap kali ke Niigata, dia sebisa mungkin menyempatkan diri menyambangi kediaman Mr. Sakutaro Tsuna. Ketika itu Tsuna san sedang di puncak ketenaran karena keberhasilannya memproduksi kohaku berkarakter “red & pure white” yang kelak dikenal dengan nama Sensuke Kohaku. Bloodline ini menyempurnakan bloodline legendaris Tomoemon Kohaku karena didapatkan dari perkawinan terus menerus keturunan dari bloodline tersebut. Litsuka san kerap membeli kohaku – kohaku dari sana. Tidak mudah memang untuk mendapatkannya, tetapi entah bagaimana ada saja jalan (Takahiro Litsuka, generasi kedua Matsue Nishikigoi Centre, menggambarkan kalau saja Tsuna tahu Litsuka bukan asli Niigata mungkin dia tidak pernah mendapatkannya). Mungkin karena kepiawaiannya bertutur kata berkat pengalaman sebagai seorang salesman. Uniknya, begitu tiba di kota asalnya, Litsuka melempar begitu saja koi yang dibelinya ke dalam kolam lumpur di belakang rumahnya. 

Beberapa waktu kemudian Tsuna meninggal dunia. Seiring dengan kepergiannya orang semakin susah mendapatkan Sensuke Kohaku. Suatu hari Litsuka teringat dengan kohaku – kohaku yang dilemparkannya ke kolam lumpur. Dengan rasa penasaran dia mengeringkan kolam lumpur tersebut. Dia terkejut melihat beberapa ekor kohaku dengan penampilan “Strong Beni” dan “Pure White”. It is Sensuke Kohaku!! Tidak berapa lama kemudian Litsuka meninggalkan pekerjaannya dan memutuskan menjadi penangkar. Ketika itu penangkar koi kelihatan menjanjikan prospek menarik. Litsuka terus menerus melakukan pengembangan sensuke kohaku. Sepuluh tahun kemudian hasilnya mulai terlihat, kohaku produksinya selain berhasil mempertahankan karakter sensuke kohaku yang “pure white”, tetapi mempertebal beni dan membentuk body shape yang aduhai. Bila generasi awal sensuke kohaku hanya mampu tumbuh menjadi sekitar 60 cm, di tangan Litsuka generasi berikutnya menembus 80 cm bahkan kini menembus 90 cm. Litsuka kemudian menyebutnya sebagai “Matsue Bloodline”.

Kita kenal Matsue Kohaku sekarang sebagai koi – koi dengan karakter beni yang begitu dalam. Saking tebalnya konon untuk melakukan “kosmetik koi” dibutuhkan keterampilan tersendiri. Saya beruntung sempat singgah kesana dan berbincang dengan kakak beradik generasi kedua Matsue Nishikigoi Centre, Hiroaki dan Takahira Litsuka. Ketika melihat foto Sibugaki di kalender KOI-S Magazine 2010, ada sedikit rona tidak enak di wajah Takahira san. Dia berkomentar singkat “Taniguchi bergerak lebih cepat”. Sangat mengherankan, padahal tahun lalu Matsue melakukan buy back beberapa koi asal Matsue dari tangan penggemar koi dengan nilai lebih dari Rp 20 miliar, termasuk membeli kembali “Miko”, Grand Champion AJNS 2006 (?) dari tangan Nabuo Takigawa!!

Keesokan harinya, saya mengunjungi Taniguchi Fish Farm, dipinggiran kota Hiroshima. Sayang dalam cuaca dingin seperti saat itu saya tidak sempat mengunjungi kolam lumpurnya. Dalam sebuah kesempatan sambil menunjukan sebuah foto, Taniguchi bercerita bahwa dia sedang bernegosiasi dengan seorang penggemar koi untuk membeli kohaku berbody “bulky” dengan high quality “beni” & “shiroji” yang kelak diberi nama “TAIHO”, terinspirasi dari nama seorang pesumo Jepang yang bertubuh “bulky” dan berkulit putih. Deal hampir rampung dan entah mengapa penggemar tersebut cenderung memberikan “TAIHO” kepadanya dibandingkan penangkar asalnya, Sakai Fish Farm yang juga berminat membeli kembali kohaku dari garis keturunan “Rose Symbol” (?). Saya ingat kisah SIBUGAKI. Déjà vu? Boleh jadi….       

Yang menggelitik saya adalah mengapa dia mengandalkan TAIHO selain SIBUGAKI untuk membangun karakter koi – koinya? Saya teringat sebuah cerita bagaimana pada awal tahun 80an, kakak beradik Hiroji & Yasimichi Sakai mendatangi Matsue Nishikigoi Centre. Mereka bermaksud membeli indukan disana. Ketika itu Sakai Fish Farm belum setenar sekarang, sementara Matsue sedang naik daun dengan sensuke kohaku-nya. Sakai baru saja mengentaskan shiro utshuri produksinya sebagai juara pada kontes lokal (Lihat artikel “Shiro Uthuri yang Merintis Jalan Tenar”, tulisan Tyo Arungtasik di KOI-S Magazine edisi No. 3/Vol I/Jan – Feb 2009), tetapi belum puas dengan pencapaiannya. Nama besar Sensuke menggoda mereka untuk ikut memanfaatkannya dalam membangun “kerajaan Sakai”. Bertahun – tahun kemudian Sakai Fish Farm meraih ketenaran. Dalam wawancara dengan Kentaro Sakai di Cisarua (Golden Koi Centre), dia menyebutkan bahwa Sakai hanya akan menjaga orisinalitas sensuke bloodline dalam mengembangkan produksinya. Disini saya menemukan benang merahnya. Taniguchi nampaknya mengikuti jejak para penangkar top itu ketika merintis jalannya, yaitu memanfaatkan Sensuke bloodline. 

Dari SIBUGAKI & TAIHO, saya menarik kesimpulan bagaimana Taniguchi membangun mimpinya menciptakan karakter koi Taniguchi Fish Farm. Tekad kuat, visi bagus, keterampilan memadai diimbangi dengan keberanian mengambil risiko berinvestasi pada indukan berkualitas. Tidak mengherankan bila dalam waktu singkat Taniguchi menjadi “Rising Star”. Pencapaian gemilang dari sebuah farm yang baru dibangun hampir empat tahun lalu (Maret 2007). Tidak mudah bagi generasi pertama untuk menancapkan kukunya sebagai Top Breeder. Banyak yang berhasil tetapi lebih banyak yang gagal. Sejarah yang akan mencatat apakah kelak Taniguchi akan mengikuti pencapaian Sakutaro Tsuna, Soichi Litsuka dan kakak beradik Hiroji & Yasimichi Sakai. Yang jelas kita bisa ikut menikmatinya dengan mengikuti jejak langkah SIBUGAKI & TAIHO. Mungkin malah mengoleksinya bila ada dana cukup. Taniguchi punya ikatan kuat dengan komunitas koi di Indonesia. Inilah negara yang paling sering dikunjunginya. Kepada saya Taniguichi pernah bertutur “Tidak akan pernah mengirimkan koi berkualitas rendah ke Indonesia lewat tangannya sendiri” (Ditulis berdasarkan wawancara dengan Youichi Taniguchi, Hiroaki & Takahira Litsuka, Kentaro Sakai dan diramu dengan berbagai sumber lain)

----------


## Hendro W

Pencerahan yang sangat terang.

Tks, Om Ajik.

----------


## William Pantoni

Bosses.....
Mau tanya....tentang jumlah ikan yg noleh diposting.
Kalau Joki in sudah jelas....maximum 3 orang @ 3 ekor = 9 ekor.
Kalau posting punya sendiri berapa maximum nya?

----------


## luki

> jangan bingung Om Luki.... 2 2 nya aja


ha ha ha ha.......
celengan nya kecil Om Soni......ga sampe 2 ekor

----------


## abiserpong

Tinggal *1 hari* lagi menuju pemilihan ......... soft opening.
Sepertinya pada sudah siap dengan pilihan dan celengan masing - masing ..........  :Thumb: 

Om luki...... coba bantu jelasin lagi aturan tentang pemilihan besok ....... bagi yang posting nama sendiri ataupun joki in teman ( serta jumlah orang dan no. ikan untuk sekali posting ) ...... biar tambah jelas bagi semuanya......  :: 

_3. Bagi peserta yang tidak aktif di forum bisa dibantu peserta yang lain, dan yang membantu (joki) hanya bisa membantu 3 nama dengan maksimal 3 ekor / orang.
_

----------


## yulius sesunan

> Tinggal *1 hari* lagi menuju pemilihan ......... soft opening.
> Sepertinya pada sudah siap dengan pilihan dan celengan masing - masing .......... 
> 
> Om luki...... coba bantu jelasin lagi aturan tentang pemilihan besok ....... bagi yang posting nama sendiri ataupun joki in teman ( serta jumlah orang dan no. ikan untuk sekali posting ) ...... biar tambah jelas bagi semuanya...... 
> 
> _3. Bagi peserta yang tidak aktif di forum bisa dibantu peserta yang lain, dan yang membantu (joki) hanya bisa membantu 3 nama dengan maksimal 3 ekor / orang.
> _


Iya Om Luki..... kalo posting utk diri sendiri maksimal berapa ikan sekali posting :: 
Sdh siap tempur nih.... sampe celengan anak sdh saya pecahin ::  ::  ::

----------


## luki

> Bosses.....
> Mau tanya....tentang jumlah ikan yg noleh diposting.
> Kalau Joki in sudah jelas....maximum 3 orang @ 3 ekor = 9 ekor.
> Kalau posting punya sendiri berapa maximum nya?


[QUOTE=abiserpong;291760]Tinggal *1 hari* lagi menuju pemilihan ......... soft opening.
Sepertinya pada sudah siap dengan pilihan dan celengan masing - masing ..........  :Thumb: 

Om luki...... coba bantu jelasin lagi aturan tentang pemilihan besok ....... bagi yang posting nama sendiri ataupun joki in teman ( serta jumlah orang dan no. ikan untuk sekali posting ) ...... biar tambah jelas bagi semuanya......  :: 

_3. Bagi peserta yang tidak aktif di forum bisa dibantu peserta yang lain, dan yang membantu (joki) hanya bisa membantu 3 nama dengan maksimal 3 ekor / orang.
_




> Iya Om Luki..... kalo posting utk diri sendiri maksimal berapa ikan sekali posting
> Sdh siap tempur nih.... sampe celengan anak sdh saya pecahin



Kalau untuk yang menjadi joki sudah jelas ya......
hanya bisa me-jokikan 3 org....dan per orang /nama hanya bisa maksimal 3 ekor........

*Tata Cara Pemilihan.....*
*3. Bagi peserta yang tidak aktif di forum bisa dibantu peserta yang lain, dan yang membantu (joki) hanya bisa membantu 3 nama dengan maksimal 3 ekor / orang.*

*kalau posting atas nama sendiri.......
Maksimal hanya diperbolehkan 5 ekor per Posting......
jadi kalau Om Yulius mau ambil di atas 5 ekor, misal 10 ekor......
jadi Om Yulius harus posting 2 kali.........*

*peraturan dan tata cara kegiatan akan saya edit di hal 1*

----------


## edwin

> Iya Om Luki..... kalo posting utk diri sendiri maksimal berapa ikan sekali posting
> Sdh siap tempur nih.... sampe celengan anak sdh saya pecahin


wah, om yulius mau koleksi taiho nih....  bisa buat belajar nih, pilihan taniguchi sama pilihan kita kira2 spt apa yah bedanya.... hehehee...

----------


## Zone

> Iya Om Luki..... kalo posting utk diri sendiri maksimal berapa ikan sekali posting
> Sdh siap tempur nih.... sampe celengan anak sdh saya pecahin


Semoga kesuksesan sanke yang Sebelumnya terulang on yulius... Cuma yang kali ini dari anakan taiho...  ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Pencerahan yang sangat terang.
> 
> Tks, Om Ajik.


Sama - sama om Hendro. Sekedar sharing aja apa yang saya ketahui...
Ikut pilih2 om?

----------


## harley

Bakal rame dan sukses nih Lelang..... ikut menyimak ah....

----------


## harley

> Bakal rame dan sukses nih Lelang..... ikut menyimak ah....


Maksudnya bakal sukses nih GO nya.....

----------


## Hendro W

> Sama - sama om Hendro. Sekedar sharing aja apa yang saya ketahui...
> Ikut pilih2 om?


Rencananya sih begitu Om, cuma masih bingung mau pilih yang mana.....

----------


## luki

> Bakal rame dan sukses nih Lelang..... ikut menyimak ah....


ikut menyimak sambil pencet reply Om Soni....

----------


## Glenardo

Ada yang bisa tebak nomor cantik 3 besar awal mana yang akan di beli open house esok hari?Hi4x..

----------


## Tiny

25 

bener ga ya ?  ::

----------


## arungtasik

*Nomor 50 ini fotonya kurang jelas oom. Ada yg lebih bagus?*

----------


## yulius sesunan

> wah, om yulius mau koleksi taiho nih....  bisa buat belajar nih, pilihan taniguchi sama pilihan kita kira2 spt apa yah bedanya.... hehehee...


Iya nih Om Edwin.......gak tahan liat ikannya
Pengen banget koleksi Taiho.... tapi celengannya gak cukup




> Semoga kesuksesan sanke yang Sebelumnya terulang on yulius... Cuma yang kali ini dari anakan taiho...


Terima kasih ya Om..... yang kemarin itu saya lg beruntung aja....

----------


## abiserpong

> *Nomor 50 ini fotonya kurang jelas oom. Ada yg lebih bagus?*


Ya om tommy .......Mohon maaf  ........ tidak ada lagi stok foto lainnya, harap maklum.  ::

----------


## Glenardo

> Ya om tommy .......Mohon maaf  ........ tidak ada lagi stok foto lainnya, harap maklum.


Asik, tiada foto , bisa jadi kuda hitam ini...He4x..

----------


## YudiHP

Cakep tuh Bang Tomy .. bakal banyak saingannya tuh ....

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Simak mentari di ufuk...
Sinarnya menembus nun jauh disana..
Hanya ada sedikit kehangatan di dada...

----------


## abiserpong

Tinggal *2 jam lagi* ......... bagi yang mau milih di masa *Open House*.
Siap - siap .........  :Becky:  :Becky:  :Becky:

----------


## luki

Permisi .......
Mau ngepel arena balap dulu.....
Biar ga licin......
Para crew,teknisi,montir harap menunggu di paddock....

----------


## yulius sesunan

Pembalap sudah sdh manasin mesin........brem.....brem......brem

----------


## Dony Lesmana

manasin mesin dulu ahhhhh

brrmmmmm   , dah ganti ga pake sepeda ontel lagi...

----------


## yulius sesunan

Tes....tes....

----------


## TSA

pesssh ...... pesssh........  Wuaduh ...... mesin gak mau di strat nich ........

----------


## Dony Lesmana

tes tes... ngeces

----------


## yulius sesunan

Kurang dr 1 jam lg..... Jadi inget waktu mau balapan best of the best dulu
Dag dig dug dhueeer....

----------


## aaoded

tes..tes..

----------


## Dony Lesmana

meeting sambil memantau jam... gawat nih ... berasa bgt hawa balapannya...

----------


## alex_ctp

tesssstttttt

----------


## Rova

ikut.. test,..

----------


## abiserpong

Harap kosongin lintasan.....  :Becky:

----------


## mrliauw

Tuess.. tuess..

----------


## limjohan

tes..tes...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

test juga... test

----------


## Dony Lesmana

para pendekar pada turun gunung semua... blm para suhu yg lagi mengerahkan ilmu nya...

----------


## abiserpong

50 orang on line ............

----------


## setia_budi

cocokin jam dulu...

----------


## abiserpong

abi, 43.
luki, 97.

----------


## perryp

bremm breemmm breemmmm

----------


## iyos

97 sibugaki...

----------


## alex_ctp

65, 66, 70, 84 dan 85

----------


## Dony Lesmana

25 by dony lesmana

----------


## limjohan

43 for abi serpong

----------


## TSA

WP : 43, 31
Yulius : 10, 65, 99
Tsa : 35, 98, 17

----------


## Ajik Raffles

ajik: 10, 98
yulius: 17, 65, 99
abiserpong: 43
Luki: 97

----------


## William Pantoni

WP = 43, 31, 98, 17
Yulius = 10, 65, 99
TSA = 35
Aboed = 60

----------


## Hendro W

Stefano W :

Taiho Sanke 23

----------


## iyos

97 sibugaki....

----------


## YudiHP

SHIBUGAKI 2010 GO BOOKED

ATAS NAMA =

Ahmad Boedi : 60
Luki	      : 97
Yudi             : 53

----------


## perryp

perryp kohaku 65

----------


## aaoded

sanke no 43

----------


## Dony Lesmana

25 by dony

----------


## Ajik Raffles

ajik: 10, 98
yulius: 17, 65, 99
abiserpong: 43
Luki: 97

----------


## yulius sesunan

Yulius 10,17,65,98,99
William Pattoni 43,31
Luki 97
Tsa 35

----------


## mrliauw

19 Taiho Taiho

----------


## YudiHP

SHIBUGAKI 2010 GO BOOKED

ATAS NAMA =

Luki	      : 78

----------


## William Pantoni

Sorry yah....para bosses.....he..he...he...he

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Ampun Dewa.... silap mata sedetik
maaf... maaf...

----------


## abiserpong

96...........

----------


## Rova

djudju, indra..  8, 96, 65

----------


## abiserpong

...........96

----------


## limjohan

43 for abi

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> 97 sibugaki....


selamat om...

----------


## mrliauw

Asyikkk.... 
Banyak yang posting di 11:59 gemana tuh..  ::

----------


## TSA

> Sorry yah....para bosses.....he..he...he...he


Tengkiyu ommmm ............

----------


## iyos

jd jam yg bener yg mana nie..??

----------


## alex_ctp

66, 70, 84 dan 85

----------


## iyos

> selamat om...


tararengkyu om ajiiiiekz....

----------


## charlesp

memang gak jodoh, jam 11:57 terima tlp bisnis, selesai tlp udh 12:03 ----  ::  97 si kepala gede udh diambil Bang Iyos --- selamat ya.....

----------


## edwin

Buset om wil pembalap tulen... Kayak posting di server... Hahahaha
Ini baru open house aja udh kayak gini..... Gmn kl udah mulai??

----------


## mrliauw

Lunch dulu sekarang, udah boleh ditinggal kan ..?
Wkwkwkw

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Asyikkk.... 
> Banyak yang posting di 11:59 gemana tuh..


Yang posting 11:59 keburu napsu.. tapi gak sah..ampuun udah pada pinter-pinter..ikan2 bagus sdh melayang semua..  ::

----------


## aboed

shibugaki no.60

----------


## yulius sesunan

> Sorry yah....para bosses.....he..he...he...he


Terima kasih Suhu.......

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Yang posting 11:59 keburu napsu.. tapi gak sah..ampuun udah pada pinter-pinter..ikan2 bagus sdh melayang semua..


waktu ngetest, kayaknya ada delay time beberapa detik .. tapi begitu posting... luancaaaaaaaaaaarrrrr.....
Tinggal nunggu balapan sesungguhnya nih.... cari - cari "kuda (baca: koi) hitam"

----------


## Robby Iwan

21 ekor ikan hanya dalam waktu satu menit...ruarr biassaa..

----------


## William Pantoni

Up Date :
- WP = 43, 31, 98, 17
- Yulius = 10, 65, 99
- TSA = 35
- Aboed = 60
- Hendra W/Stefano = 23
- Iyos = 97
- Yudhi = 53
- Donny Lesmana = 25
- Mrliauw = 19
- Luki = 78
- Abi = 96
- Djudju Indra = 8
- Alex ctp = 66, 70, 84, 85

----------


## wen

> 21 ekor ikan hanya dalam waktu satu menit...ruarr biassaa..


Kayaknya menunggu tgl 25 pada gigit jari nih...

----------


## Smoker

pdhl cm telat 1/2 jam

----------


## William Pantoni

> Buset om wil pembalap tulen... Kayak posting di server... Hahahaha
> Ini baru open house aja udh kayak gini..... Gmn kl udah mulai??


Lha..kan tadi udah telp om Beryl....suruh cegat sementara semua orang2 lain yg mau posting pas jam 11.59.59

----------


## abiserpong

*Hasil Rekap yang sudah terpilih :*

*" TAIHO " Sanke ,*
*Masa Open House ( 10 jt ):*

1. wp, pick no. 43.
2. Wp, pick no. 31.
3. Wp, pick no. 17.
4. yulius, pick no. 10.
5. Tsa, pick no. 35.
6. stefano W., pick no. 23.
7. dony Lesmana, pick no. 25.
8. Ajik, pick no. 10.
9. Mr. liauw, pick no. 19.
10. djudju, indra, pick no. 8.
11.



*" SHIBUGAKI " Kohaku,*
*Masa Open House ( 10 jt ):*

1. wp, pick no. 98.
2. yulius, pick no. 65.
3. yulius, pick no. 99.
4. aboed, pick no. 60.
5. iyos, pick no. 97.
6. yudi, pick no. 53.
7. luki, pick no. 78.
8. abi, pick no. 96.
9. alex_ctp, pick no. 66.
10. alex_ctp, pick no. 70.
11. alex_ctp, pick no. 84.
12.alex_ctp, pick no. 85.
13.




Mohon koreksi ..... bila ada kesalahan.  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

mantabbbb seruuuu

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Kayaknya menunggu tgl 25 pada gigit jari nih...


Jangan takuut..sejarah mencatat..juara-nya selalu yg dipilih belakangan..

Prediksi nih utk kohaku ..(pake dukun) : no.67 calon juara.., no.68 yang bakal jadi paling jumbo..

----------


## wen

> *Hasil Rekap yang sudah terpilih :*
> 
> *" TAIHO " Sanke ,*
> *Masa Open House ( 10 jt ):*
> 
> 1. wp, pick no. 43.
> 2. Wp, pick no. 31.
> 3. Wp, pick no. 17.
> 4. yulius, pick no. 10.
> ...


Om Abie no 10 punya om Yulius.

----------


## abiserpong

*Hasil Rekap yang sudah terpilih :*

*" TAIHO " Sanke ,*
*Masa Open House ( 10 jt ):*

1. wp, pick no. 43.
2. wp, pick no. 31.
3. wp, pick no. 17.
4. yulius, pick no. 10.
5. Tsa, pick no. 35.
6. stefano W., pick no. 23.
7. dony Lesmana, pick no. 25.
8. Mr. liauw, pick no. 19.
9. djudju, indra, pick no. 8.
10.



*" SHIBUGAKI " Kohaku,*
*Masa Open House ( 10 jt ):*

1. wp, pick no. 98.
2. yulius, pick no. 65.
3. yulius, pick no. 99.
4. aboed, pick no. 60.
5. iyos, pick no. 97.
6. yudi, pick no. 53.
7. luki, pick no. 78.
8. abi, pick no. 96.
9. alex_ctp, pick no. 66.
10. alex_ctp, pick no. 70.
11. alex_ctp, pick no. 84.
12.alex_ctp, pick no. 85.
13.




Mohon koreksi ..... bila ada kesalahan.  :: 



> Om Abie no 10 punya om Yulius.


Terima kasih om wen, atas koreksinya .......... sudah diperbaiki,  ditunggu partisipasinya .......  ::

----------


## Teja Utama

::   ::   :: 
Tani-san, your talent has been well appreciated here in Indonesia.
You may thrilled by this amazing RACE!

Aku ora keduman yo ra popo.... mengko wae... mengko wae....  ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Tani-san, your talent has been well appreciated here in Indonesia.
> You may thrilled by this amazing RACE!
> 
> Aku ora keduman yo ra popo.... mengko wae... mengko wae....


Pa Ayi..tolong forward kalimat diatas ke Umeda../ Taniguchi..

----------


## edwin

hehehee....
ini masih open house lohhh...... mantapppp

----------


## Teja Utama

> Pa Ayi..tolong forward kalimat diatas ke Umeda../ Taniguchi..


terutama yang "mengko wae... mengko wae..." Oom......  :: 

For me ini bukan cuma soal kerja team marketing yang memang huebattt... Namun nama Taniguchi sendiri ternyata juga sudah amat menjual.
Masa openhouse wis melayang semua. Breeder kita musti tandang-gawe lebih keras. 5-10 th lagi sudah harus jadi tuan rumah di negeri sendiri
Lihat saja, bung. Pasar sudah sebegini cerdas, juga berani belanja. Ngapain takut invest?

Sorry OOT banget, ya...

----------


## Koi Lovers

> terutama yang "mengko wae... mengko wae..." Oom...... 
> 
> For me ini bukan cuma soal kerja team marketing yang memang huebattt... Namun nama Taniguchi sendiri ternyata juga sudah amat menjual.
> Masa openhouse wis melayang semua. Breeder kita musti tandang-gawe lebih keras. 5-10 th lagi sudah harus jadi tuan rumah di negeri sendiri
> Lihat saja, bung. Pasar sudah sebegini cerdas, juga berani belanja. Ngapain takut invest?
> 
> Sorry OOT banget, ya...


setuju banget om teja

pangsa pasar kita mmg potensial

ikutan OOT hehehe

----------


## perryp

perryp : shibugaki 67

----------


## demmy

cilakooo... masih ngitung receh.. belom beres... udah disikat semua...  ::

----------


## abiserpong

> Jangan takuut..*sejarah mencatat..juara-nya selalu yg dipilih belakangan..
> 
> *Prediksi nih utk kohaku ..(pake dukun) : no.67 calon juara.., no.68 yang bakal jadi paling jumbo..





> cilakooo... masih ngitung receh.. belom beres... udah disikat semua...


He he he ........ ini juga nekat ikut om demmy ....... sikat duluan ....... ngitung recehnya belakangan .......  :Becky:   ::   ::

----------


## alex_ctp

no......55

----------


## luki

*Hasil Rekap sementara :*

*" TAIHO " Sanke ,*
*Masa Open House ( 10 jt ):*

1.  Wiliiam Pantoni , pick no. 43.
2.  William Pantoni , pick no. 31.
3.  William Pantoni , pick no. 17.
4.  Yulius Sesunan , pick no. 10.
5.  Triyugasat , pick no. 35.
6.  Stefano W., pick no. 23.
7.  Dony Lesmana , pick no. 25.
8.  Sinbun Mr. Liauw , pick no. 19.
9.  Djudju, Indra, pick no. 8.
10.



*" SHIBUGAKI " Kohaku,*
*Masa Open House ( 10 jt ):*

1.   William Pantoni , pick no. 98.
2.   Yulius Sesunan , pick no. 65.
3.   Yulius Sesunan , pick no. 99.
4.   Ahmad Boedi , pick no. 60.
5.   Iyos , pick no. 97.
6.   Yudi HP , pick no. 53.
7.   Luki, pick no. 78.
8.   Abi , pick no. 96.
9.   Alex_ctp , pick no. 66.
10. Alex_ctp , pick no. 70.
11. Allex_ctp , pick no. 84.
12. Alex_ctp , pick no. 85.
13. Perry Pribadi ,pick no. 67.
14. Alex_ctp , pick no. 55.
15.

----------


## luki

*Foto - foto " TAIHO " SANKE :*
*Yang Masih Available :*

----------


## luki

*Foto - Foto " SHIBUGAKI " KOHAKU :*
* Yang Masih Available :*

----------


## alex_ctp

om luki sepertinya no.85 sdh saya bid

----------


## luki

> Permisi .......
> Mau ngepel arena balap dulu.....
> Biar ga licin......





> SHIBUGAKI 2010 GO BOOKED
> ATAS NAMA =
> 
> Ahmad Boedi : 60
> *Luki	      : 97*
> Yudi             : 53


 :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry: 
dah ngepel lintasan balap sampe kering.......
dah sewa pembalap Ducati Mas Yudi Hayden...........
lap terakhir brebet mesin nya.......(bensin eceran sih ) :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry: 
anyway, thank u Mas Hayden.....dah jadi juara 3 posting tercepat..





> 97 sibugaki....


Selamat Om Iyos.......

----------


## luki

> om luki sepertinya no.85 sdh saya bid


ketinggalan Om Alex......
tp sdh saya edit.....
kolektor Shibugaki nih Om..... :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## alex_ctp

iya tadi tdk lihat baik2 lagi soalnya lagi kumpul dgn teman2 ,minta ilmu sedikit dari om  luki yang mana lebih baik 07,26,3613,46

----------


## luki

> iya tadi tdk lihat baik2 lagi soalnya lagi kumpul dgn teman2 ,minta ilmu sedikit dari om  luki yang mana lebih baik 07,26,3613,46


waduh....ujian nya berat banget nih Om Alex.....
kalo di suruh pilih antara nomor di atas......
saya pilih 13 , 36
saya lulus tdk nih Om......

----------


## iyos

> dah ngepel lintasan balap sampe kering.......
> dah sewa pembalap Ducati Mas Yudi Hayden...........
> lap terakhir brebet mesin nya.......(bensin eceran sih )
> anyway, thank u Mas Hayden.....dah jadi juara 3 posting tercepat..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selamat Om Iyos.......


thx om look...maaf ya kita senggolan,,hehe..kemaren mbrebet jg tp akhirnya didorong ampe garis,,,

----------


## YudiHP

> dah ngepel lintasan balap sampe kering.......
> dah sewa pembalap Ducati Mas Yudi Hayden...........
> lap terakhir brebet mesin nya.......(bensin eceran sih )
> anyway, thank u Mas Hayden.....dah jadi juara 3 posting tercepat..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selamat Om Iyos.......


Waduh di omelin Principal Ducati nij... , bisa2 gaji kagak turun nij ....
Ampun bos.... Mekaniknya dah settingin ban kondisi 'Wet Tyre'
Lap malah dipel kering ama si bos..... lawan pake ban slick semua ... gimana gak kesalip ...

----------


## alex_ctp

> waduh....ujian nya berat banget nih Om Alex.....
> kalo di suruh pilih antara nomor di atas......
> saya pilih 13 , 36
> saya lulus tdk nih Om......


thanks om luki ,

----------


## abiserpong

> Waduh di omelin Principal Ducati nij... , bisa2 gaji kagak turun nij ....
> Ampun bos.... Mekaniknya dah settingin ban kondisi 'Wet Tyre'
> Lap malah dipel kering ama si bos..... lawan pake ban slick semua ... gimana gak kesalip ...


Seru seruuu ........ tidak hanya balapan menjelang finish di arena kemaren,........ adu strategi di pit stop lebih seru lagi ...........  :Becky:   :Peep:

----------


## YudiHP

> 97 sibugaki....


Selamat ya Om Iyos, salam kenal  ....  
bisa sama ya pilihannya sama om luki ..... boleh tau alasannya pilih 97 om ...?
untungnya pilihan saya gak ada saingan .. aman jadinya ....

----------


## setia_budi

> waduh....ujian nya berat banget nih Om Alex.....
> kalo di suruh pilih antara nomor di atas......
> saya pilih *13 , 36*
> saya lulus tdk nih Om......


 :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  wah...nomor cantiknya jangan dikeluarin semua nih...udah bobok semua celengan,kantong,dompet masih kurang buat harga open house........ :Pray:  :Pray:

----------


## luki

> wah...nomor cantiknya jangan dikeluarin semua nih...udah bobok semua celengan,kantong,dompet masih kurang buat harga open house........


kalo sanke di jamin banyak kejutan nya Om Setiabudi.........
masih banyak Kuda Hitam......
seperti GO sebelum nya......sanke yg GC dan BT 1 , 2 , 3.......dipilih di belakang belakang......

----------


## aboed

saya juga sewa pembalap handal untk track kemaren...thanks Omm Yudi

----------


## luki

> Waduh di omelin Principal Ducati nij... , bisa2 gaji kagak turun nij ....
> Ampun bos.... Mekaniknya dah settingin ban kondisi 'Wet Tyre'
> Lap malah dipel kering ama si bos..... lawan pake ban slick semua ... gimana gak kesalip ...


Ha ha ha ha ha ha........'Wet Tyre' nya dah gundul lagi.......

----------


## e4gler4y

Maaf nih, apa saya salah info ya? Ikannya belum dateng ya Oom? Yang mau beli sudah antri gini semua belum liat ikannya. Waduh reputasi Taniguchi memang luar biasa.
Salam,

Teddy

----------


## abiserpong

> Maaf nih, apa saya salah info ya? Ikannya belum dateng ya Oom? Yang mau beli sudah antri gini semua belum liat ikannya. Waduh reputasi Taniguchi memang luar biasa.
> Salam,
> 
> Teddy


Betul infonya om teddy ...... ikannya sementara masih sekolah di kolam Taniguchi san,........ sambil menunggu kolam di Stars Koi bandung kosong bulan Desember nanti ( G O Kouchi berakhir ) .......  ::

----------


## luki

> Betul infonya om teddy ...... ikannya sementara masih sekolah di kolam Taniguchi san,........ sambil menunggu kolam di Stars Koi bandung kosong bulan Desember nanti ( G O Kouchi berakhir ) .......


kalo tidak berubah......ikan akan datang minggu ke 2 bulan November

iya nih Om Teddy......
maklum KPK's
Kelompok Pecinta Kohaku Shibugaki

----------


## Robby Iwan

> kalo tidak berubah......ikan akan datang minggu ke 2 bulan November
> 
> iya nih Om Teddy......
> maklum KPK's
> Kelompok Pecinta Kohaku Shibugaki


Padahal..yg akan bikin kejutan anakan perdana TAIHO...hahaha..

----------


## setia_budi

> Padahal..yg akan bikin kejutan anakan perdana TAIHO...hahaha..


setuju ama om iwan......boleh ngga open housenya ditutup sekarang?????

----------


## luki

> wah...nomor cantiknya jangan dikeluarin semua nih...udah bobok semua celengan,kantong,dompet masih kurang buat harga open house........





> kalo sanke di jamin banyak kejutan nya Om Setiabudi.........
> masih banyak Kuda Hitam......
> seperti GO sebelum nya......sanke yg GC dan BT 1 , 2 , 3.......dipilih di belakang belakang......





> Padahal..yg akan bikin kejutan anakan perdana TAIHO...hahaha..





> setuju ama om iwan......boleh ngga open housenya ditutup sekarang?????


di pilih......di pilih....di pilih.......

----------


## iyos

3 besar sankeku blm kepilih...?ampe open house selesai msh ada gk ya..??

----------


## iyos

> Selamat ya Om Iyos, salam kenal  ....  
> bisa sama ya pilihannya sama om luki ..... boleh tau alasannya pilih 97 om ...?
> untungnya pilihan saya gak ada saingan .. aman jadinya ....


salam kenal om yudi..mngkn alasan sy sama dgn yg sy PM ke om lookie..sy mash pilih sibugaki krn anakan sama jenis dgn mamanya(kohaku)..spesifiknya standar aja,kl dilihat photo bareng2 terlihat plng menonjol,kl dilihat 1an n digedein trus diputer2 sampe pusing keliat kepala,punggung n ekor yg besar,lebar n tebel..jarak mata keidung jauh,,kualitas kulit krn photo kebetulan jelas keliat giwa yg tajam n sashi yg aman bgt..n kebetulan untuk pola sy favorit yg berhenti di pangkal sirip atas n pengen xperimen cari yg sebagian polanya sama dgn mamanya kebetulan yg ini ada dibagian kepala yg berbentuk kotak meski lbh lancip...mimpi selanjutnya sie ngawinin anak dr sibugki mud pond yg terputih dgn yg ini(kekar)..tp mimpi msh jauh n blm tentu tercapai,,hehe..jd gk enak nie panjang lebar pdhl nantinya gk tau seperti apa.?




> Seru seruuu ........ tidak hanya balapan menjelang finish di arena kemaren,........ adu strategi di pit stop lebih seru lagi ...........


betul seru om abi,malah sy sempet gk bisa masuk lama ke thread ini n pas masuk n ketik direplay 3 menit sebelum jam 12 sambil gesek2 mouse biar gk mati..haha..eeh tau2 kecepetan trus ngulang lg ternyata ngetik angka doang gk nyampe 10 karakter,tp krn kesalahan karakter malah masuk di 00,,,yg lucunya lg sy ngira hari rabu itu kamis sy dah siap ngetrack,diingetin RI2 kan baru besok...huhaha..pas liat forum ternyata msh sepi....

----------


## iyos

tp yg lain msh sama bagusnya kebetulan aja 97 photonya jelas,namanya benda hidup bnyk kejutan...TAIHO oh TAIHO....

----------


## luki

Booked Via Starskoi 

No. 38 Teddy

----------


## luki

*Hasil Rekap sementara :*

*" TAIHO " Sanke ,*
*Masa Open House ( 10 jt ):*

1.  Wiliiam Pantoni , pick no. 43.
2.  William Pantoni , pick no. 31.
3.  William Pantoni , pick no. 17.
4.  Yulius Sesunan , pick no. 10.
5.  Triyugasat , pick no. 35.
6.  Stefano W., pick no. 23.
7.  Dony Lesmana , pick no. 25.
8.  Sinbun Mr. Liauw , pick no. 19.
9.  Djudju, Indra, pick no. 8.
10. Teddy , pick no. 38.
11.



*" SHIBUGAKI " Kohaku,*
*Masa Open House ( 10 jt ):*

1.   William Pantoni , pick no. 98.
2.   Yulius Sesunan , pick no. 65.
3.   Yulius Sesunan , pick no. 99.
4.   Ahmad Boedi , pick no. 60.
5.   Iyos , pick no. 97.
6.   Yudi HP , pick no. 53.
7.   Luki, pick no. 78.
8.   Abi , pick no. 96.
9.   Alex_ctp , pick no. 66.
10. Alex_ctp , pick no. 70.
11. Allex_ctp , pick no. 84.
12. Alex_ctp , pick no. 85.
13. Perry Pribadi ,pick no. 67.
14. Alex_ctp , pick no. 55.
15.

----------


## harley

Ini pada nungguin open house selesai yah....
Koi nya bagus2 semua... sampe bingung milihnya  ::  ::  ::

----------


## luki

> 3 besar sankeku blm kepilih...?ampe open house selesai msh ada gk ya..??


Om Iyos.......daripada daripada.........

----------


## iyos

> Om Iyos.......daripada daripada.........


tinimbang daripada lebih baik aluwung,,,hehe..sy memang penasaran dgn ikan2 TG aplg sankenya,gk pernah bener prediksinya om look,,,memang ikan2 TG harus punya catatan khusus..mesti berapa lg uang belajar yg keluar untuk bisa paham ikan TG..boncos 4ever nie...

----------


## luki

> sy memang penasaran dgn ikan2 TG aplg sankenya,gk pernah bener prediksinya om look,,,memang ikan2 TG harus punya catatan khusus...


Setuju Om Iyos....
kalo tidak salah saya denger juga seperti itu.....Taniguchi masih belum puas dengan hasil produksi nya, walaupun hasil produksi nya pernah meraih beberapa champion di jepang.............( seperti yg Om Ajik sempat tulis di hal 4 )
seperti contoh Shibugaki......Taniguchi sempat berucap cukup puas dengan hasil anakan Shibugaki.....malah pernah meraih GC di Breeder Cup 2010.......
tetapi untuk Offspring GO ini.....dia merubah pejantan nya dengan yg baru.......



begitu juga dengan sanke nya.........apalagi ini Offspring perdana......mudah mudahan sanke yg sekarang tidak jauh dari nama ibu nya ya Om iyos......" Pesumo berbadan Bulky dan berkulit Putih "

----------


## luki

Booked Via Starskoi 

no. 51 Welly 
no. 61 Djudju

----------


## luki

*Hasil Rekap sementara :*

*" TAIHO " Sanke ,*
*Masa Open House ( 10 jt ):*

1.  Wiliiam Pantoni , pick no. 43.
2.  William Pantoni , pick no. 31.
3.  William Pantoni , pick no. 17.
4.  Yulius Sesunan , pick no. 10.
5.  Triyugasat , pick no. 35.
6.  Stefano W., pick no. 23.
7.  Dony Lesmana , pick no. 25.
8.  Sinbun Mr. Liauw , pick no. 19.
9.  Djudju, Indra, pick no. 8.
10. Teddy , pick no. 38.
11.



*" SHIBUGAKI " Kohaku,*
*Masa Open House ( 10 jt ):*

1.   William Pantoni , pick no. 98.
2.   Yulius Sesunan , pick no. 65.
3.   Yulius Sesunan , pick no. 99.
4.   Ahmad Boedi , pick no. 60.
5.   Iyos , pick no. 97.
6.   Yudi HP , pick no. 53.
7.   Luki, pick no. 78.
8.   Abi , pick no. 96.
9.   Alex_ctp , pick no. 66.
10. Alex_ctp , pick no. 70.
11. Allex_ctp , pick no. 84.
12. Alex_ctp , pick no. 85.
13. Perry Pribadi ,pick no. 67.
14. Alex_ctp , pick no. 55.
15. Welly , pick no. 51.
16. Djudju , pick no. 61.
17.

----------


## luki

*Foto - foto " TAIHO " SANKE :*
*Yang Masih Available :*

----------


## luki

*Foto - Foto " SHIBUGAKI " KOHAKU :*
* Yang Masih Available :*

----------


## abiserpong

> Setuju Om Iyos....
> kalo tidak salah saya denger juga seperti itu.....Taniguchi masih belum puas dengan hasil produksi nya, walaupun hasil produksi nya pernah meraih beberapa champion di jepang.............( seperti yg Om Ajik sempat tulis di hal 4 )
> seperti contoh Shibugaki......Taniguchi sempat berucap cukup puas dengan hasil anakan Shibugaki.....malah pernah meraih GC di Breeder Cup 2010.......
> tetapi untuk Offspring GO ini.....dia merubah pejantan nya dengan yg baru.......
> 
> 
> 
> begitu juga dengan sanke nya.........apalagi ini Offspring perdana......mudah mudahan sanke yg sekarang tidak jauh dari nama ibu nya ya Om iyos......" Pesumo berbadan Bulky dan berkulit Putih "


Siapa tahu dari offspring perdana " Taiho " Sanke ( yang tersisa ) ini, Taniguchi-san ........ bisa mengulang Sukses yang pernah di raih ...." Adult Champion 50 bu Sanke at the 2010 All japan Koi Show "

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Siapa tahu dari offspring perdana " Taiho " Sanke ( yang tersisa ) ini, Taniguchi-san ........ bisa mengulang Sukses yang pernah di raih ...." Adult Champion 50 bu Sanke at the 2010 All japan Koi Show "


Yang ini anakan DOM, indukan sanke unggulan Taniguchi...
Jangan diingat cerita - cerita masa lalu ya, bagaimana koi seharga Rp 3,2 juta ini gak dibawa ke Indonesia. Hahaha...
Btw, saya baru tahu kalau blok sumi di bagian bahu itu punya nilai lebih dalam apresiasi sanke...

----------


## edwin

> Yang ini anakan DOM, indukan sanke unggulan Taniguchi...
> Jangan diingat cerita - cerita masa lalu ya, bagaimana koi seharga Rp 3,2 juta ini gak dibawa ke Indonesia. Hahaha...
> Btw, saya baru tahu kalau blok sumi di bagian bahu itu punya nilai lebih dalam apresiasi sanke...


apakah karena sumi di bagian depan dan belakang seimbang, disamping hitam pekatnya sumi ini yang bikin sanke ini menarik? tapi, siapa yang bisa prediksi yah kalo bisa jadi sebagus ini?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> apakah karena sumi di bagian depan dan belakang seimbang, disamping hitam pekatnya sumi ini yang bikin sanke ini menarik? tapi, siapa yang bisa prediksi yah kalo bisa jadi sebagus ini?


Tidak ada yang bisa meramalkan pertumbuhan sumi dengan tepat om Edwin, sebatas perkiraan mungkin bisa, makanya koi ini gak dibawa ke Indonesia meski sudah dipaksa abis ama Taniguchi. "Bukan Selera Kita" kata teman yang bawa ke Indo. hahaha... Pada AJNS 2010 ada dua sanke pemenang kategori juara utama. Selain sanke ini ada juga sanke yang dapat predikat Superior Koi Division Overall Champion yang punya blok sumi di bahu, padahal sumi di bagian lainnya sama sekali tidak berimbang. Konon, penampakan sanke dengan blok sumi tebal di bahu menambah kuat penampilan sanke. Lihat - lihat, jangan - jangan di deretan Taiho ada lagi yang punya potensi sumi seperti ini... bisa - bisa kita dapat jackpot. hihihihi....

----------


## edwin

> Tidak ada yang bisa meramalkan pertumbuhan sumi dengan tepat om Edwin, sebatas perkiraan mungkin bisa, makanya koi ini gak dibawa ke Indonesia meski sudah dipaksa abis ama Taniguchi. "Bukan Selera Kita" kata teman yang bawa ke Indo. hahaha... Pada AJNS 2010 ada dua sanke pemenang kategori juara utama. Selain sanke ini ada juga sanke yang dapat predikat Superior Koi Division Overall Champion yang punya blok sumi di bahu, padahal sumi di bagian lainnya sama sekali tidak berimbang. Konon, penampakan sanke dengan blok sumi tebal di bahu menambah kuat penampilan sanke. Lihat - lihat, jangan - jangan di deretan Taiho ada lagi yang punya potensi sumi seperti ini... bisa - bisa kita dapat jackpot. hihihihi....


Hmmm..... i see..... :: 
thanks om Ajik... coba dipirit dulu...

----------


## abiserpong

> *Tidak ada yang bisa meramalkan pertumbuhan sumi dengan tepat om Edwin,* sebatas perkiraan mungkin bisa, makanya koi ini gak dibawa ke Indonesia meski sudah dipaksa abis ama Taniguchi. *"Bukan Selera Kita"* kata teman yang bawa ke Indo. hahaha... Pada AJNS 2010 ada dua sanke pemenang kategori juara utama. Selain sanke ini ada juga sanke yang dapat predikat Superior Koi Division Overall Champion yang punya blok sumi di bahu, padahal sumi di bagian lainnya sama sekali tidak berimbang. Konon, penampakan sanke dengan blok sumi tebal di bahu menambah kuat penampilan sanke. Lihat - lihat, jangan - jangan di deretan Taiho ada lagi yang punya potensi sumi seperti ini... bisa - bisa kita dapat jackpot. hihihihi....


Tepat sekali om ajik ........ Bagian dari *Misteri Perkembangan Sumi* ...... terjadi pada Sanke ini.



> Hmmm..... i see.....
> thanks om Ajik... coba dipirit dulu...


*Pemilihan Tahap dua ....... dimulai 4 jam lagi* ( hari ini jam 12.00 WSK ) .......  :Attention: 

Jangan kelamaan miritnya om ......  :Becky:

----------


## aaoded

om abi punten mau tanya...
kalo nanti siang ternyata terposting jam 11.59 (walaupun niatnya memilih tahap dua), apakah berarti msh dianggap open house (harga 10jt)?
mohon pencerahannya...
haturnuhun....

----------


## luki

> om abi punten mau tanya...
> kalo nanti siang ternyata terposting jam 11.59 (walaupun niatnya memilih tahap dua), apakah berarti msh dianggap open house (harga 10jt)?
> mohon pencerahannya...
> haturnuhun....


betul kang Edy.........kalo masih 11.59.....di anggap masih masa open house........

----------


## luki

> ..
> Btw, saya baru tahu kalau blok sumi di bagian bahu itu punya nilai lebih dalam apresiasi sanke...


betul Om Ajik......
kalau menurut Text Book........daerah shoulder pada sanke harus ada " White Belt " atau white area......
dan kalo white Area ini di tumbuhi Sumi......STRONG PLUS POINT....... CMIIW

sambil menunggu jam 12.00 waktu server kois.......
silahkan di liat liat fot ini......mudah mudahan bisa nambah informasi......

----------


## aaoded

waduh, buah simalakama atuh...cilaka 12..hehe
siap om luki...haturnuhun pisan informasinya...

----------


## William Pantoni

> betul Om Ajik......
> kalau menurut Text Book........daerah shoulder pada sanke harus ada " White Belt " atau white area......
> dan kalo white Area ini di tumbuhi Sumi......STRONG PLUS POINT....... CMII


Om Ajik / Om Luki....
Sumi di shoulder dan White Belt.....jangan2 seperti ini ( Narsis Mode ) yah :

----------


## luki

> om abi punten mau tanya...
> kalo nanti siang ternyata terposting jam 11.59 (walaupun niatnya memilih tahap dua), apakah berarti msh dianggap open house (harga 10jt)?
> mohon pencerahannya...
> haturnuhun....





> betul kang Edy.........kalo masih 11.59.....di anggap masih masa open house........





> waduh, buah simalakama atuh...cilaka 12..hehe
> siap om luki...haturnuhun pisan informasinya...


kayak nya memang keliatan nya ada sedikit kendala......

untuk itu saya *RALAT* Peraturan nya ........

*- Masa OPEN HOUSE Resmi di TUTUP Jam 11. 50 Waktu Server KOI's..........*

*Pemilihan  tetap di laksanakan jam 12.00 Waktu Server KOI's......
dan hanya Postingan  jam 12.00 ke atas  yang dianggap SAH
bilamana melakukan Posting sebelum Jam 12.00 ......Misal  11.59.....Maka di anggap " TIDAK SAH ".....
harus mengulang  postingan nya kembali setelah jam 12.00* ..

mudah mudahan sedikit membantu.......

----------


## aaoded

terima kasih banyak atas ralat peraturannya om luki...
jd semangat neh..hehe

----------


## luki

> Om Ajik / Om Luki....
> Sumi di shoulder dan White Belt.....jangan2 seperti ini ( Narsis Mode ) yah :


punya Taiho  kok 3 ekor.......ha ha ha ha

jual aja yg 2 ekor......
no 43 calon GC tuh ( di kolam sendiri   :Peace:  :Peace:  :Peace:  )

----------


## luki

*Hasil Rekap sementara :*

*" TAIHO " Sanke ,*
*Masa Open House ( 10 jt ):*

1.  Wiliiam Pantoni , pick no. 43.
2.  William Pantoni , pick no. 31.
3.  William Pantoni , pick no. 17.
4.  Yulius Sesunan , pick no. 10.
5.  Triyugasat , pick no. 35.
6.  Stefano W., pick no. 23.
7.  Dony Lesmana , pick no. 25.
8.  Sinbun Mr. Liauw , pick no. 19.
9.  Djudju, Indra, pick no. 8.
10. Teddy , pick no. 38.
11.



*" SHIBUGAKI " Kohaku,*
*Masa Open House ( 10 jt ):*

1.   William Pantoni , pick no. 98.
2.   Yulius Sesunan , pick no. 65.
3.   Yulius Sesunan , pick no. 99.
4.   Ahmad Boedi , pick no. 60.
5.   Iyos , pick no. 97.
6.   Yudi HP , pick no. 53.
7.   Luki, pick no. 78.
8.   Abi , pick no. 96.
9.   Alex_ctp , pick no. 66.
10. Alex_ctp , pick no. 70.
11. Allex_ctp , pick no. 84.
12. Alex_ctp , pick no. 85.
13. Perry Pribadi ,pick no. 67.
14. Alex_ctp , pick no. 55.
15. Welly , pick no. 51.
16. Djudju , pick no. 61.
17.

----------


## luki

*Foto - foto " TAIHO " SANKE :*
*Yang Masih Available :*

----------


## edwin

> Om Ajik / Om Luki....
> Sumi di shoulder dan White Belt.....jangan2 seperti ini ( Narsis Mode ) yah :






> punya Taiho  kok 3 ekor.......ha ha ha ha
> 
> jual aja yg 2 ekor......
> no 43 calon GC tuh ( di kolam sendiri   )


bersedia dilamar nih? saya mah salah satunya aja deh gak apa... dan udah pasti jadi GC di kolam saya.. hehehe

----------


## luki

*Foto - Foto " SHIBUGAKI " KOHAKU :*
* Yang Masih Available :*

----------


## edwin

test... test.... broom.... broom...

----------


## Glenardo

> test... test.... broom.... broom...


Wah, kayaknya Om Edwin siap kluarin rocket nih...

----------


## abiserpong

Masa pemilihan *Open House ....... sudah berakhir.*
Siap - siap Masa Pemilihan Tahap Dua ....... *mulai jam 12.00 WSK.*  :Horn:

----------


## Glenardo

Nomor 89 Beyou

Shibugakiiiiiiiiii

----------


## aaoded

sanke no 22...

----------


## Glenardo

Nomor 89 Beyou

Shibugakiiiiiiiiii

----------


## Mich-Joll

Sibhugaki 57...................

----------


## abiserpong

*Hasil Rekap sementara :*

*" TAIHO " Sanke ,*
*Masa Open House ( 10 jt ) :*

1. Wiliiam Pantoni , pick no. 43.
2. William Pantoni , pick no. 31.
3. William Pantoni , pick no. 17.
4. Yulius Sesunan , pick no. 10.
5. Triyuga , pick no. 35.
6. Stefano W., pick no. 23.
7. Dony Lesmana , pick no. 25.
8. Sinbun Mr. Liauw , pick no. 19.
9. Djudju, Indra, pick no. 8.
10. Teddy , pick no. 38.


*Masa Pemilihan Tahap Dua ( 8 jt ) :*

11. aaoded , pick no. 22.
12.


*" SHIBUGAKI " Kohaku,*
*Masa Open House ( 10 jt ) :*

1. William Pantoni , pick no. 98.
2. Yulius Sesunan , pick no. 65.
3. Yulius Sesunan , pick no. 99.
4. Ahmad Boedi , pick no. 60.
5. Iyos , pick no. 97.
6. Yudi HP , pick no. 53.
7. Luki, pick no. 78.
8. Abi , pick no. 96.
9. Alex_ctp , pick no. 66.
10. Alex_ctp , pick no. 70.
11. Allex_ctp , pick no. 84.
12. Alex_ctp , pick no. 85.
13. Perry Pribadi ,pick no. 67.
14. Alex_ctp , pick no. 55.
15. Welly , pick no. 51.
16. Djudju , pick no. 61.


*Masa Pemilihan Tahap Dua ( 8 jt ) :*

17. Glenardo , pick no. 89.
18. Mich Joll , pick no. 57.
19.

----------


## harley

taiho sanke 27

----------


## Glenardo

> Nomor 89 Beyou
> 
> Shibugakiiiiiiiiii


Om2 Moderator

Mohon no 89 a/n Glenardo seharusnya no 89 an Beyou ...

Thanks

----------


## abiserpong

> Om2 Moderator
> 
> Mohon no 89 a/n Glenardo seharusnya no 89 an Beyou ...
> 
> Thanks


Ok om glen ....... siap.  ::

----------


## abiserpong

*Hasil Rekap sementara :*

*" TAIHO " Sanke ,*
*Masa Open House ( 10 jt ) :*

1. Wiliiam Pantoni , pick no. 43.
2. William Pantoni , pick no. 31.
3. William Pantoni , pick no. 17.
4. Yulius Sesunan , pick no. 10.
5. Triyuga , pick no. 35.
6. Stefano W., pick no. 23.
7. Dony Lesmana , pick no. 25.
8. Sinbun Mr. Liauw , pick no. 19.
9. Djudju, Indra, pick no. 8.
10. Teddy , pick no. 38.


*Masa Pemilihan Tahap Dua ( 8 jt ) :*

11. aaoded , pick no. 22.
12. Harley , pick no. 27.
13.


*" SHIBUGAKI " Kohaku,*
*Masa Open House ( 10 jt ) :*

1. William Pantoni , pick no. 98.
2. Yulius Sesunan , pick no. 65.
3. Yulius Sesunan , pick no. 99.
4. Ahmad Boedi , pick no. 60.
5. Iyos , pick no. 97.
6. Yudi HP , pick no. 53.
7. Luki, pick no. 78.
8. Abi , pick no. 96.
9. Alex_ctp , pick no. 66.
10. Alex_ctp , pick no. 70.
11. Allex_ctp , pick no. 84.
12. Alex_ctp , pick no. 85.
13. Perry Pribadi ,pick no. 67.
14. Alex_ctp , pick no. 55.
15. Welly , pick no. 51.
16. Djudju , pick no. 61.


*Masa Pemilihan Tahap Dua ( 8 jt ) :*

17. Beyou ( via Glenardo ) , pick no. 89.
18. Mich Joll , pick no. 57.
19.

----------


## Glenardo

No 5 Sanke Taiho a/n Abet via Gading Koi

Thanks

----------


## abiserpong

*Hasil Rekap sementara :*

*" TAIHO " Sanke ,*
*Masa Open House ( 10 jt ) :*

1. Wiliiam Pantoni , pick no. *43.*
2. William Pantoni , pick no.* 31.*
3. William Pantoni , pick no. *17.*
4. Yulius Sesunan , pick no. *10.*
5. Triyuga , pick no. *35.*
6. Stefano W., pick no.* 23.*
7. Dony Lesmana , pick no. *25.*
8. Sinbun Mr. Liauw , pick no. *19.*
9. Djudju, Indra, pick no. *8.*
10. Teddy , pick no. *38.*

*Masa Pemilihan Tahap Dua ( 8 jt ) :*

11. Edy ( Aaoded ) , pick no. *22.*
12. Soni K ( Harley ) , pick no. *27.*
13. Abed ( via Gadingkoi ), pick no.* 5.*
14. 


*" SHIBUGAKI " Kohaku,*
*Masa Open House ( 10 jt ) :*

1. William Pantoni , pick no.* 98.*
2. Yulius Sesunan , pick no. *65.*
3. Yulius Sesunan , pick no.* 99.*
4. Ahmad Boedi , pick no. *60.*
5. Iyos , pick no. *97.*
6. Yudi HP , pick no. *53.*
7. Luki, pick no. *78.*
8. Abi , pick no.* 96.*
9. Alex_ctp , pick no.* 66.*
10. Alex_ctp , pick no. *70.*
11. Allex_ctp , pick no.* 84.*
12. Alex_ctp , pick no. *85.*
13. Perry Pribadi ,pick no. *67.*
14. Alex_ctp , pick no. *55.*
15. Welly , pick no.* 51.*
16. Djudju , pick no.* 61.*

*Masa Pemilihan Tahap Dua ( 8 jt ) :*

17. Beyou ( via Gadingkoi ) , pick no.* 89.*
18. Rudi ( Mich Joll ) , pick no. *57.*
19.

----------


## luki

*Foto - foto " TAIHO " SANKE :*
*Yang Masih Available :*

----------


## luki

*Foto - Foto " SHIBUGAKI " KOHAKU :*
* Yang Masih Available :*

----------


## luki

Booked Via Starskoi

No. 13 dan 42 Dani Purnama
No. 26 Calvin

----------


## luki

*Hasil Rekap sementara :*

*" TAIHO " Sanke ,*
*Masa Open House ( 10 jt ) :*

1. Wiliiam Pantoni , pick no. *43.*
2. William Pantoni , pick no.* 31.*
3. William Pantoni , pick no. *17.*
4. Yulius Sesunan , pick no. *10.*
5. Triyuga , pick no. *35.*
6. Stefano W., pick no.* 23.*
7. Dony Lesmana , pick no. *25.*
8. Sinbun Mr. Liauw , pick no. *19.*
9. Djudju, Indra, pick no. *8.*
10. Teddy , pick no. *38.*

*Masa Pemilihan Tahap Dua ( 8 jt ) :*

11. Edy ( Aaoded ) , pick no. *22.*
12. Soni K ( Harley ) , pick no. *27.*
13. Abed ( via Gadingkoi ), pick no.* 5.*
14. Dani Purnama , pick no. *13.*
15. Dani Purnama , pick no.* 42.*
16. Calvin , pick no.* 26.*
17.


*" SHIBUGAKI " Kohaku,*
*Masa Open House ( 10 jt ) :*

1. William Pantoni , pick no.* 98.*
2. Yulius Sesunan , pick no. *65.*
3. Yulius Sesunan , pick no.* 99.*
4. Ahmad Boedi , pick no. *60.*
5. Iyos , pick no. *97.*
6. Yudi HP , pick no. *53.*
7. Luki, pick no. *78.*
8. Abi , pick no.* 96.*
9. Alex_ctp , pick no.* 66.*
10. Alex_ctp , pick no. *70.*
11. Allex_ctp , pick no.* 84.*
12. Alex_ctp , pick no. *85.*
13. Perry Pribadi ,pick no. *67.*
14. Alex_ctp , pick no. *55.*
15. Welly , pick no.* 51.*
16. Djudju , pick no.* 61.*

*Masa Pemilihan Tahap Dua ( 8 jt ) :*

17. Beyou ( via Gadingkoi ) , pick no.* 89.*
18. Rudi ( Mich Joll ) , pick no. *57.*
19.

----------


## iyos

taiho sanke no.1

----------


## abiserpong

[QUOTE=luki;292657]*Hasil Rekap sementara :*

*" TAIHO " Sanke ,*
*Masa Open House ( 10 jt ) :*

1. Wiliiam Pantoni , pick no. *43.*
2. William Pantoni , pick no.* 31.*
3. William Pantoni , pick no. *17.*
4. Yulius Sesunan , pick no. *10.*
5. Triyuga , pick no. *35.*
6. Stefano W., pick no.* 23.*
7. Dony Lesmana , pick no. *25.*
8. Sinbun Mr. Liauw , pick no. *19.*
9. Djudju, Indra, pick no. *8.*
10. Teddy , pick no. *38.*

*Masa Pemilihan Tahap Dua ( 8 jt ) :*

11. Edy ( Aaoded ) , pick no. *22.*
12. Soni K ( Harley ) , pick no. *27.*
13. Abed ( via Gadingkoi ), pick no.* 5.*
14. Dani Purnama , pick no. *13.*
15. Dani Purnama , pick no.* 42.*
16. Calvin , pick no.* 26.*
17. Iyos , pick no.* 1.*
18.


*" SHIBUGAKI " Kohaku,*
*Masa Open House ( 10 jt ) :*

1. William Pantoni , pick no.* 98.*
2. Yulius Sesunan , pick no. *65.*
3. Yulius Sesunan , pick no.* 99.*
4. Ahmad Boedi , pick no. *60.*
5. Iyos , pick no. *97.*
6. Yudi HP , pick no. *53.*
7. Luki, pick no. *78.*
8. Abi , pick no.* 96.*
9. Alex_ctp , pick no.* 66.*
10. Alex_ctp , pick no. *70.*
11. Allex_ctp , pick no.* 84.*
12. Alex_ctp , pick no. *85.*
13. Perry Pribadi ,pick no. *67.*
14. Alex_ctp , pick no. *55.*
15. Welly , pick no.* 51.*
16. Djudju , pick no.* 61.*

*Masa Pemilihan Tahap Dua ( 8 jt ) :*

17. Beyou ( via Gadingkoi ) , pick no.* 89.*
18. Rudi ( Mich Joll ) , pick no. *57.*
19.

----------


## luki

Booked Via starskoi

no. 30 Rasito

----------


## luki

*Hasil Rekap sementara :*

*" TAIHO " Sanke ,*
*Masa Open House ( 10 jt ) :*

1. Wiliiam Pantoni , pick no. *43.*
2. William Pantoni , pick no.* 31.*
3. William Pantoni , pick no. *17.*
4. Yulius Sesunan , pick no. *10.*
5. Triyuga , pick no. *35.*
6. Stefano W., pick no.* 23.*
7. Dony Lesmana , pick no. *25.*
8. Sinbun Mr. Liauw , pick no. *19.*
9. Djudju, Indra, pick no. *8.*
10. Teddy , pick no. *38.*

*Masa Pemilihan Tahap Dua ( 8 jt ) :*

11. Edy ( Aaoded ) , pick no. *22.*
12. Soni K ( Harley ) , pick no. *27.*
13. Abed ( via Gadingkoi ), pick no.* 5.*
14. Dani Purnama , pick no. *13.*
15. Dani Purnama , pick no.* 42.*
16. Calvin , pick no.* 26.*
17. Iyos , pick no.* 1.*
18. Rasito , pick no. *30.*


*" SHIBUGAKI " Kohaku,*
*Masa Open House ( 10 jt ) :*

1. William Pantoni , pick no.* 98.*
2. Yulius Sesunan , pick no. *65.*
3. Yulius Sesunan , pick no.* 99.*
4. Ahmad Boedi , pick no. *60.*
5. Iyos , pick no. *97.*
6. Yudi HP , pick no. *53.*
7. Luki, pick no. *78.*
8. Abi , pick no.* 96.*
9. Alex_ctp , pick no.* 66.*
10. Alex_ctp , pick no. *70.*
11. Allex_ctp , pick no.* 84.*
12. Alex_ctp , pick no. *85.*
13. Perry Pribadi ,pick no. *67.*
14. Alex_ctp , pick no. *55.*
15. Welly , pick no.* 51.*
16. Djudju , pick no.* 61.*

*Masa Pemilihan Tahap Dua ( 8 jt ) :*

17. Beyou ( via Gadingkoi ) , pick no.* 89.*
18. Rudi ( Mich Joll ) , pick no. *57.*
19.

----------


## luki

*Foto - foto " TAIHO " SANKE :*
*Yang Masih Available :*

----------


## luki

*Foto - Foto " SHIBUGAKI " KOHAKU :*
* Yang Masih Available :*

----------


## abiserpong

> *Hasil Rekap sementara :*
> 
> *" TAIHO " Sanke ,*
> *Masa Open House ( 10 jt ) :*
> 
> 1. Wiliiam Pantoni , pick no. *43.*
> 2. William Pantoni , pick no.* 31.*
> 3. William Pantoni , pick no. *17.*
> 4. Yulius Sesunan , pick no. *10.*
> ...


Yang milih " Taiho Sanke " ....... & ...... " Shibugaki Kohaku " sama banyak  :Fencing:  ....... silahkan dipilih lagi euy .......  :Welcome:

----------


## harley

kok sepi ya... ramean topic tetangga  :Fear:

----------


## Glenardo

> kok sepi ya... ramean topic tetangga


Kayanya begitu liat hasil yang disbelah, yang ini akan diserbu nih...

----------


## luki

Booked via Starkoi
no.36, Hence

----------


## Koi Lovers

> Kayanya begitu liat hasil yang disbelah, yang ini akan diserbu nih...


om topik yang sebelah itu yang mana ya...

----------


## Glenardo

> om topik yang sebelah itu yang mana ya...


Yang penjurian MudPond Sensation and Concrete Pond GO.Sekrg sudah berakir, sepertinya  akan tambah semarak GO ini secara hasil GO sebelumnya mantabss..

----------


## luki

*Hasil Rekap sementara :*

*" TAIHO " Sanke ,*
*Masa Open House ( 10 jt ) :*

1. Wiliiam Pantoni , pick no. *43.*
2. William Pantoni , pick no.* 31.*
3. William Pantoni , pick no. *17.*
4. Yulius Sesunan , pick no. *10.*
5. Triyuga , pick no. *35.*
6. Stefano W., pick no.* 23.*
7. Dony Lesmana , pick no. *25.*
8. Sinbun Mr. Liauw , pick no. *19.*
9. Djudju, Indra, pick no. *8.*
10. Teddy , pick no. *38.*

*Masa Pemilihan Tahap Dua ( 8 jt ) :*

11. Edy ( Aaoded ) , pick no. *22.*
12. Soni K ( Harley ) , pick no. *27.*
13. Abed ( via Gadingkoi ), pick no.* 5.*
14. Dani Purnama , pick no. *13.*
15. Dani Purnama , pick no.* 42.*
16. Calvin , pick no.* 26.*
17. Iyos , pick no.* 1.*
18. Rasito , pick no. *30.*
19. Hence , pick no. *36.*


*" SHIBUGAKI " Kohaku,*
*Masa Open House ( 10 jt ) :*

1. William Pantoni , pick no.* 98.*
2. Yulius Sesunan , pick no. *65.*
3. Yulius Sesunan , pick no.* 99.*
4. Ahmad Boedi , pick no. *60.*
5. Iyos , pick no. *97.*
6. Yudi HP , pick no. *53.*
7. Luki, pick no. *78.*
8. Abi , pick no.* 96.*
9. Alex_ctp , pick no.* 66.*
10. Alex_ctp , pick no. *70.*
11. Allex_ctp , pick no.* 84.*
12. Alex_ctp , pick no. *85.*
13. Perry Pribadi ,pick no. *67.*
14. Alex_ctp , pick no. *55.*
15. Welly , pick no.* 51.*
16. Djudju , pick no.* 61.*

*Masa Pemilihan Tahap Dua ( 8 jt ) :*

17. Beyou ( via Gadingkoi ) , pick no.* 89.*
18. Rudi ( Mich Joll ) , pick no. *57.*
19.

----------


## luki

Booked Via Starskoi

no. 46 by Akin

----------


## harley

Foto update nya kapan ya? Thanx

----------


## luki

> Foto update nya kapan ya? Thanx


kalo foto update satuan nya nanti Om Soni......di awal tahun.......
kalo tidak salah ikan ikan ini datang tgl 25 Nov.......
coba nanti selesai di karantina....sebelum masuk kolam GO, saya minta utk di foto per 5 ekor......

----------


## harley

> kalo foto update satuan nya nanti Om Soni......di awal tahun.......
> kalo tidak salah ikan ikan ini datang tgl 25 Nov.......
> coba nanti selesai di karantina....sebelum masuk kolam GO, saya minta utk di foto per 5 ekor......


sip sip..... thank you Om Luki.... saya tunggu foto2 nya  ::

----------


## luki

Ikan Ikan GO ini sudah datang tadi malam.......
Ukuran +/- 25 - 30 Cm.........

tetapi.......
ada berita duka sedikit......
untuk Taiho Sanke ada 3 ekor yang RIP pada saat masa karantina sebeum pengiriman ke Indonesia; Nomor : 12 , 25 , dan 28

untuk Shibugaki Kohaku tidak ada masalah........

karena no* 25* sudah pilih oleh *Om Dony Lesmana*..........silahkan memilih kembali untuk pengganti nya ........atau......bisa menghubungi Pak Ayi langsung untuk pengembalian pembayaran .....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Om Luki, saya sgt sedih, tapi biar bagaimanapun sdh terjadi...  :: (

kalau diijinkan saya mengajukan :

a. *prioritas memilih pertama bagi saya setelah updated ikan pertama,* tapi itu juga dgn harga pilihan kedua yaitu 8 jt dan selisihnya 2 jt dikembalikan ke saya

b. Jika saya tidak ada yg sreg baru saya akan meminta pengembalian pembayaran kepada pak Ayin.

Mohon maaf jika saya mengajukan usulan seperti diatas, jika berkenan mohon tanggapannya segera...

Terima kasih 

Dony Lesmana

----------


## luki



----------


## luki

> Om Luki, saya sgt sedih, tapi biar bagaimanapun sdh terjadi... (
> 
> kalau diijinkan saya mengajukan :
> 
> a. *prioritas memilih pertama bagi saya setelah updated ikan pertama,* tapi itu juga dgn harga pilihan kedua yaitu 8 jt dan selisihnya 2 jt dikembalikan ke saya
> 
> b. Jika saya tidak ada yg sreg baru saya akan meminta pengembalian pembayaran kepada pak Ayin.
> 
> Mohon maaf jika saya mengajukan usulan seperti diatas, jika berkenan mohon tanggapannya segera...
> ...


harus nya sih tidak masalah Om Dony......
memang lebih save buat Om Dony untuk memilih lagi dari ikan yang masih* available* setelah update ke 1 ( +/- bulan januari - februari )........begitu juga dengan  selisih harga nya yg 2 jt....harus nya tidak ada masalah........

----------


## Dony Lesmana

mohon maaf nanya lagi nih om Luki,

jadi rentang waktu sekitar bln desember ini sampai updated pertama bln januari atau february , bagaimana kalau ada yg mau milih ikan selama saya blm memilih ikan pengganti.. ? sebagai contoh si A memilih pada tgl 15 des ikan no xx.. sedangkan saya berniat memilih setelah updated pertama ?

terima kasih atas tanggapannya..

Dony Lesmana

----------


## harley

Akhirnya sampai juga.... pheewwww.....

turut berduka cita utk ke 3 ekor sanke yang malang....

----------


## abiserpong

Kualitas kulit ........  :Thumb:

----------


## luki

> memang lebih save buat Om Dony untuk memilih lagi dari ikan yang masih* available* setelah update ke 1 ( +/- bulan januari - februari ).........





> mohon maaf nanya lagi nih om Luki,
> 
> jadi rentang waktu sekitar bln desember ini sampai updated pertama bln januari atau february , bagaimana kalau ada yg mau milih ikan selama saya blm memilih ikan pengganti.. ? sebagai contoh si A memilih pada tgl 15 des ikan no xx.. sedangkan saya berniat memilih setelah updated pertama ?
> 
> terima kasih atas tanggapannya..
> 
> Dony Lesmana


*
biasa nya ada aja Om yg memilih pada saat rentang waktu itu*........apalagi pada rentang waktu itu biasa nya banyak kejutan dari perkembangan ikan.....*dan saya tidak bisa menahan orang untuk tidak boleh membeli ........*

kalau boleh saya sarankan.......lebih baik Om Dony melihat langsung ikan ikan nya di bandung , supaya lebih afdol.......

----------


## Dony Lesmana

http://i342.photobucket.com/albums/o...s/IMG_1879.jpg

yg kuchibeni di bawah om yg dah muncul suminya... itu no 34 ya ?

kl bener aku pilih yg itu

thx

Dony Lesmana

----------


## Dony Lesmana

http://i342.photobucket.com/albums/o...s/IMG_1879.jpg

kok ndak muncul ya gambarnya ? hehehe

thx

Dony

----------


## abiserpong

Coba bantu ya om dony .....



> kok ndak muncul ya gambarnya ? hehehe
> 
> thx
> 
> Dony

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Coba bantu ya om dony .....


thx om abi...

iya kyknya bener no 34 ?  aku pilih yg kuchibeni di bawah ya.. yg lg pacaran ama kohaku... hahaha

salam

Dony Lesmana

----------


## edwin

> thx om abi...
> 
> iya kyknya bener no 34 ?  aku pilih yg kuchibeni di bawah ya.. yg lg pacaran ama kohaku... hahaha
> 
> salam
> 
> Dony Lesmana


dua sejoli... romantisnya...hahaha

----------


## demmy

Sabarrr.... Sabarrr.... kalo memang jodoh, sampe update pertama pun masih ada pilihan... hehehe  :Hippie:

----------


## luki

booked Via Starskoi

no 62 , by Eko

----------


## luki

*Hasil Rekap sementara :*

*" TAIHO " Sanke ,*
*Masa Open House ( 10 jt ) :*

1. Wiliiam Pantoni , pick no. *43.*
2. William Pantoni , pick no.* 31.*
3. William Pantoni , pick no. *17.*
4. Yulius Sesunan , pick no. *10.*
5. Triyuga , pick no. *35.*
6. Stefano W., pick no.* 23.*
7. Dony Lesmana , pick no. *25.* ====> *34*
8. Sinbun Mr. Liauw , pick no. *19.*
9. Djudju, Indra, pick no. *8.*
10. Teddy , pick no. *38.*

*Masa Pemilihan Tahap Dua ( 8 jt ) :*

11. Edy ( Aaoded ) , pick no. *22.*
12. Soni K ( Harley ) , pick no. *27.*
13. Abed ( via Gadingkoi ), pick no.* 5.*
14. Dani Purnama , pick no. *13.*
15. Dani Purnama , pick no.* 42.*
16. Calvin , pick no.* 26.*
17. Iyos , pick no.* 1.*
18. Rasito , pick no. *30.*
19. Hence , pick no. *36.*
20. Akin , pick no. *46.*


*" SHIBUGAKI " Kohaku,*
*Masa Open House ( 10 jt ) :*

1. William Pantoni , pick no.* 98.*
2. Yulius Sesunan , pick no. *65.*
3. Yulius Sesunan , pick no.* 99.*
4. Ahmad Boedi , pick no. *60.*
5. Iyos , pick no. *97.*
6. Yudi HP , pick no. *53.*
7. Luki, pick no. *78.*
8. Abi , pick no.* 96.*
9. Alex_ctp , pick no.* 66.*
10. Alex_ctp , pick no. *70.*
11. Allex_ctp , pick no.* 84.*
12. Alex_ctp , pick no. *85.*
13. Perry Pribadi ,pick no. *67.*
14. Alex_ctp , pick no. *55.*
15. Welly , pick no.* 51.*
16. Djudju , pick no.* 61.*

*Masa Pemilihan Tahap Dua ( 8 jt ) :*

17. Beyou ( via Gadingkoi ) , pick no.* 89.*
18. Rudi ( Mich Joll ) , pick no. *57.*
19. Eko , pick no. *62.*

----------


## luki

*Foto - foto " TAIHO " SANKE :*
*Yang Masih Available :*

----------


## luki

*Foto - Foto " SHIBUGAKI " KOHAKU :*
* Yang Masih Available :*

----------


## luki

Booked via Starskoi

no 71 , by Ahmad
no 14, by Ninoy

----------


## abiserpong

*Hasil Rekap sementara :*

*" TAIHO " Sanke ,*
*Masa Open House ( 10 jt ) :*

1. Wiliiam Pantoni , pick no. *43.*
2. William Pantoni , pick no.* 31.*
3. William Pantoni , pick no. *17.*
4. Yulius Sesunan , pick no. *10.*
5. Triyuga , pick no. *35.*
6. Stefano W., pick no.* 23.*
7. Dony Lesmana , pick no. *25.* ====> *34*
8. Sinbun Mr. Liauw , pick no. *19.*
9. Djudju, Indra, pick no. *8.*
10. Teddy , pick no. *38.*

*Masa Pemilihan Tahap Dua ( 8 jt ) :*

11. Edy ( Aaoded ) , pick no. *22.*
12. Soni K ( Harley ) , pick no. *27.*
13. Abed ( via Gadingkoi ), pick no.* 5.*
14. Dani Purnama , pick no. *13.*
15. Dani Purnama , pick no.* 42.*
16. Calvin , pick no.* 26.*
17. Iyos , pick no.* 1.*
18. Rasito , pick no. *30.*
19. Hence , pick no. *36.*
20. Akin , pick no. *46.*
21. Ninoy , pick no. *14.*
22. Lili , pick no. *45.*

*" SHIBUGAKI " Kohaku,*
*Masa Open House ( 10 jt ) :*

1. William Pantoni , pick no.* 98.*
2. Yulius Sesunan , pick no. *65.*
3. Yulius Sesunan , pick no.* 99.*
4. Ahmad Boedi , pick no. *60.*
5. Iyos , pick no. *97.*
6. Yudi HP , pick no. *53.*
7. Luki, pick no. *78.*
8. Abi , pick no.* 96.*
9. Alex_ctp , pick no.* 66.*
10. Alex_ctp , pick no. *70.*
11. Allex_ctp , pick no.* 84.*
12. Alex_ctp , pick no. *85.*
13. Perry Pribadi ,pick no. *67.*
14. Alex_ctp , pick no. *55.*
15. Welly , pick no.* 51.*
16. Djudju , pick no.* 61.*

*Masa Pemilihan Tahap Dua ( 8 jt ) :*

17. Beyou ( via Gadingkoi ) , pick no.* 89.*
18. Rudi ( Mich Joll ) , pick no. *57.*
19. Eko , pick no. *62.*
20. Ahmad , pick no. *71.*
21. Lili , pick no. *72.*

----------


## luki

Booked via starskoi

Taiho no 45 by Lili
Shibugaki no 72 by Lili

( di update di atas ya ....biar tdk terlalu banyak postingan )

----------


## luki

> tetapi.......
> ada berita duka sedikit......
> untuk Taiho Sanke ada 3 ekor yang RIP pada saat masa karantina sebeum pengiriman ke Indonesia; Nomor : 12 , 25 , dan 28
> 
> untuk Shibugaki Kohaku tidak ada masalah........


dapat kabar lagi hari ini.....*no 15* terlihat bengkok badan nya........jadi di tarik dan tidak di ikut kan GO.......

sebagai pengganti no : *12 , 15 , 25 dan 28*  akan saya upload di forum ini........

untuk peserta yang sudah memilih Sanke Taiho.........*diperbolehkan , bila ingin mengganti pilihan nya*........dan  hanya diperbolehkan mengganti ke nomor  * No : 12 , 15 , 25 , 28*  saja.
dengan sistem " First Come Firs Serve " dengan  tanggal yang akan di tentukan kemudian..........

----------


## luki

> untuk peserta yang sudah memilih Sanke Taiho.........*diperbolehkan , bila ingin mengganti pilihan nya*........dan  hanya diperbolehkan mengganti ke nomor  * No : 12 , 15 , 25 , 28*  saja.
> dengan sistem " First Come Firs Serve " dengan  tanggal yang akan di tentukan kemudian..........


Bagi peserta yang sudah memilih Sanke Taiho........diperbolehkan mengganti dengan ikan di bawah ini.......




Pergantian menggunakan sistem *" First Come First Serve "* yang akan di mulai Hari Kamis Tanggal *9 Desember 2010 Jam 12.00 PM Waktu Server Koi's*.......
dan Berakhir Hari Jumat Tanggal* 10 Desember 2010 Jam 12.00 PM Waktu Server Koi's*........

----------


## luki

*Foto - foto " TAIHO " SANKE :*
*Yang Masih Available :*

----------


## luki

*Foto - Foto " SHIBUGAKI " KOHAKU :*
* Yang Masih Available :*

----------


## iyos

kl diliat2 yg mati koq tipikalnya sama ya..,,

----------


## harley

Om... dibikin side to side comparison dong... supaya bisa ngeliat before ama after nya  ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

Saya ikut ah..Sanke No.18

----------


## Robby Iwan

For Luki kohaku no.100

----------


## luki

Booked via starskoi 

Rasito..no.93

----------


## abiserpong

*Hasil Rekap sementara :*

*" TAIHO " Sanke ,*
*Masa Open House ( 10 jt ) :*

1. Wiliiam Pantoni , pick no. *43.*
2. William Pantoni , pick no.* 31.*
3. William Pantoni , pick no. *17.*
4. Yulius Sesunan , pick no. *10.*
5. Triyuga , pick no. *35.*
6. Stefano W., pick no.* 23.*
7. Dony Lesmana , pick no. *25.* ====> *34*
8. Sinbun Mr. Liauw , pick no. *19.*
9. Djudju, Indra, pick no. *8.*
10. Teddy , pick no. *38.*

*Masa Pemilihan Tahap Dua ( 8 jt ) :*

11. Edy ( Aaoded ) , pick no. *22.*
12. Soni K ( Harley ) , pick no. *27.*
13. Abed ( via Gadingkoi ), pick no.* 5.*
14. Dani Purnama , pick no. *13.*
15. Dani Purnama , pick no.* 42.*
16. Calvin , pick no.* 26.*
17. Iyos , pick no.* 1.*
18. Rasito , pick no. *30.*
19. Hence , pick no. *36.*
20. Akin , pick no. *46.*
21. Ninoy , pick no. *14.*
22. Lili , pick no. *45.*
23. Robby Iwan, pick no. *18.*



*" SHIBUGAKI " Kohaku,*
*Masa Open House ( 10 jt ) :*

1. William Pantoni , pick no.* 98.*
2. Yulius Sesunan , pick no. *65.*
3. Yulius Sesunan , pick no.* 99.*
4. Ahmad Boedi , pick no. *60.*
5. Iyos , pick no. *97.*
6. Yudi HP , pick no. *53.*
7. Luki, pick no. *78.*
8. Abi , pick no.* 96.*
9. Alex_ctp , pick no.* 66.*
10. Alex_ctp , pick no. *70.*
11. Allex_ctp , pick no.* 84.*
12. Alex_ctp , pick no. *85.*
13. Perry Pribadi ,pick no. *67.*
14. Alex_ctp , pick no. *55.*
15. Welly , pick no.* 51.*
16. Djudju , pick no.* 61.*

*Masa Pemilihan Tahap Dua ( 8 jt ) :*

17. Beyou ( via Gadingkoi ) , pick no.* 89.*
18. Rudi ( Mich Joll ) , pick no. *57.*
19. Eko , pick no. *62.*
20. Ahmad , pick no. *71.*
21. Lili , pick no. *72.*
22. Luki, pick no. *100.*
23. Rasito, pick no. *93.
*

----------


## harley

Kok ga ada foto side by side yah.... payah nih EO nya

----------


## luki

> Foto update nya kapan ya? Thanx





> kalo foto update satuan nya nanti Om Soni......di awal tahun.......
> coba nanti selesai di karantina....sebelum masuk kolam GO, saya minta utk di foto per 5 ekor......





> sip sip..... thank you Om Luki.... saya tunggu foto2 nya





> Kok ga ada foto side by side yah.... payah nih EO nya


Om ....foto satuan nya kan sudah di jelaskan di halaman sebelum nya........
nanti akan di update pada awal tahun antara bulan februari........

----------


## harley

> Om ....foto satuan nya kan sudah di jelaskan di halaman sebelum nya........
> nanti akan di update pada awal tahun antara bulan februari........


owww gitu tho... ta kirain langsung di foto  :: 

ya wis ta tunggu sampe tahun depan Feb deh....

Tengkiu yah

----------


## iyos

> Om ....foto satuan nya kan sudah di jelaskan di halaman sebelum nya........
> nanti akan di update pada awal tahun antara bulan februari........


apa betul ini buat meminimalkan stres om look..??jd grow seperti yg diharapkan..??

----------


## luki

> apa betul ini buat meminimalkan stres om look..??jd grow seperti yg diharapkan..??


maap Om iyos.....saya kurang mengerrti maksud pertanyaan Om Iyos......

----------


## abiserpong

*Foto - foto " TAIHO " SANKE :*
*Yang Masih Available :*





















*Foto - Foto " SHIBUGAKI " KOHAKU :*
*Yang Masih Available :*

----------


## harley

> maap Om iyos.....saya kurang mengerrti maksud pertanyaan Om Iyos......


Mungkin maksudnya adalah ikan tidak diserok utk difoto satu per satu utk meminimalkan stress sehingga ikan dapat bertumbuh optimal seperti yg diharapkan......

----------


## Zone

ikutan shibugaki 80

----------


## iyos

> Mungkin maksudnya adalah ikan tidak diserok utk difoto satu per satu utk meminimalkan stress sehingga ikan dapat bertumbuh optimal seperti yg diharapkan......


bet bang om sonie,,maksud sy seperti ini...aplg ikan jg msh dlm tahap penyesuaiankan..??bahkan menurut sy pribadi kl jarang diphoto or melihat kita merasakan kejutan lebih drpd sering diliat...begitu om look,,,

----------


## luki

> bet bang om sonie,,maksud sy seperti ini...aplg ikan jg msh dlm tahap penyesuaiankan..??bahkan menurut sy pribadi kl jarang diphoto or melihat kita merasakan kejutan lebih drpd sering diliat...begitu om look,,,


ooooo......iya Om Iyos......kemaren aja pas saya , pak robby dan Pak Rasito mau nambah dan minta di serok ( kebetulan masih di kolam cetek)........
tidak di perbolehkan sama Pak Ayi.......jadi cuma bisa liat aja.......

biasanya yg di lakukan Pak ayi....mempuasakan 1-2 hari sebelum ikan ikan di angkat untuk di foto......begitu juga setelah di masukan kembali ke kolam.....

----------


## iyos

> ooooo......iya Om Iyos......kemaren aja pas saya , pak robby dan Pak Rasito mau nambah dan minta di serok ( kebetulan masih di kolam cetek)........
> tidak di perbolehkan sama Pak Ayi.......jadi cuma bisa liat aja.......
> 
> biasanya yg di lakukan Pak ayi....mempuasakan 1-2 hari sebelum ikan ikan di angkat untuk di foto......begitu juga setelah di masukan kembali ke kolam.....


nah mumpung kita lg ngebahas photo n ukur...kl om look sendiri photo n ukur berapa lama se x..??krn menurut sy secara gk langsung kl terlalu cepet jarak waktu photo n ukur bisa ganggu pertumbuhan ikan itu jg temen2 sekolam,kl kelamaan penasaran jg pengen tau berapa bnyk tumbuhnya,,,tolong bocorin dong om look spy sy n mngkn teman2 gk salah2 bgt milih tempo pengukurannya...n pake puasa jg atw langsung hajar bleh..,,

----------


## luki

makanya di kegiatan GO...biasa nya hanya 2 kali pengukuran.......
di tengah dan di akhir kegiatan........

kalo mau nyerok ikan di rumah puasain dulu Om.....
paling tidak kalau besok mau di serok......siang/sore hari sebelum nya sdh di stop pakan nya........
katanya ......banyak kejadian, terutama ikan besar karena misshandling.....badan menjadi bengkok.....CMIIW

----------


## iyos

> makanya di kegiatan GO...biasa nya hanya 2 kali pengukuran.......
> di tengah dan di akhir kegiatan........
> 
> kalo mau nyerok ikan di rumah puasain dulu Om.....
> paling tidak kalau besok mau di serok......siang/sore hari sebelum nya sdh di stop pakan nya........
> katanya ......banyak kejadian, terutama ikan besar karena misshandling.....badan menjadi bengkok.....CMIIW


badan bengkok..??kira2 apa hubnya dgn pemberian pakan sblm mengangkat..??atw lbh ke media handlingnya terlalu bnyk ruang kosong..??ngeri jg ya,aplg ikan jantan besar pasti bantingannya lbh kenceng..mngkn teman2 lain ada yg pengalaman dgn ini,disharing dong...

----------


## yulius sesunan

Hari jumat kemarin ke bandung liburan sama keluarga....
Walaupun dicemburitin isteri tetep aja nggak ketahan utk nengok Kontingen Taiho dan Shibugaki di stars koi...
Setelah 3 jam nongkrong dikolam sementara ikan2 GO ini....
Jadi mau nambah..... *saya booked No 9 Taiho*
Fyi: kata Pak Ayi.... kemungkinan ikan2 GO ini masuk kolam besar hari Minggu kemarin.......sebelumnya akan difoto dan diukur.

----------


## mrliauw

Om Yulius, waktu mampir kemarin gak ngambil foto yah om..?

----------


## yulius sesunan

> Om Yulius, waktu mampir kemarin gak ngambil foto yah om..?


Sorry Om, nggak sempet ambil foto krn isteri sdh cemberut aja.....
Kalo nggak salah kata Pak Ayi.... sblm masuk ke kolam besar ikan akan difoto dan diukur.
Moga2 bs cepet di up date....

----------


## abiserpong

> Hari jumat kemarin ke bandung liburan sama keluarga....
> Walaupun dicemburitin isteri tetep aja nggak ketahan utk nengok Kontingen Taiho dan Shibugaki di stars koi...
> Setelah 3 jam nongkrong dikolam sementara ikan2 GO ini....
> Jadi mau nambah..... *saya booked No 9 Taiho*
> Fyi: kata Pak Ayi.... kemungkinan ikan2 GO ini masuk kolam besar hari Minggu kemarin.......sebelumnya akan difoto dan diukur.





> Om Yulius, waktu mampir kemarin gak ngambil foto yah om..?


Informasinya *semua kontingen Taiho dan Shibugaki sudah masuk kolam GO* untuk selama 4 1/2  bulan ke depan, berhubung kali ini masa GO nya terhitung lebih singkat .... maka *foto satuan yang sudah di ambil kemarin juga merupakan up date pertama.* ( up date ke dua nanti setelah masa GO berakhir ).

Foto - foto up date pertama ini akan di up load secepatnya setelah rekap an selesai dilakukan.
Bagi rekan - rekan semua yang sudah berpartisipasi ....... harap maklum adanya, ini semua dimaksudkan demi hasil yang maksimal untuk GO kali ini. Terima kasih.

----------


## abiserpong

*Hasil Rekap sementara :*

*" TAIHO " Sanke ,*
*Masa Open House ( 10 jt ) :*

1. Wiliiam Pantoni , pick no. *43.*
2. William Pantoni , pick no.* 31.*
3. William Pantoni , pick no. *17.*
4. Yulius Sesunan , pick no. *10.*
5. Triyuga , pick no. *35.*
6. Stefano W., pick no.* 23.*
7. Dony Lesmana , pick no. *25.* ====> *34*
8. Sinbun Mr. Liauw , pick no. *19.*
9. Djudju, Indra, pick no. *8.*
10. Teddy , pick no. *38.*

*Masa Pemilihan Tahap Dua ( 8 jt ) :*

11. Edy ( Aaoded ) , pick no. *22.*
12. Soni K ( Harley ) , pick no. *27.*
13. Abed ( via Gadingkoi ), pick no.* 5.*
14. Dani Purnama , pick no. *13.*
15. Dani Purnama , pick no.* 42.*
16. Calvin , pick no.* 26.*
17. Iyos , pick no.* 1.*
18. Rasito , pick no. *30.*
19. Hence , pick no. *36.*
20. Akin , pick no. *46.*
21. Ninoy , pick no. *14.*
22. Lili , pick no. *45.*
23. Robby Iwan, pick no. *18.*
24. Yulius Sesunan, pick no. *09.*



*" SHIBUGAKI " Kohaku,*
*Masa Open House ( 10 jt ) :*

1. William Pantoni , pick no.* 98.*
2. Yulius Sesunan , pick no. *65.*
3. Yulius Sesunan , pick no.* 99.*
4. Ahmad Boedi , pick no. *60.*
5. Iyos , pick no. *97.*
6. Yudi HP , pick no. *53.*
7. Luki, pick no. *78.*
8. Abi , pick no.* 96.*
9. Alex_ctp , pick no.* 66.*
10. Alex_ctp , pick no. *70.*
11. Allex_ctp , pick no.* 84.*
12. Alex_ctp , pick no. *85.*
13. Perry Pribadi ,pick no. *67.*
14. Alex_ctp , pick no. *55.*
15. Welly , pick no.* 51.*
16. Djudju , pick no.* 61.*

*Masa Pemilihan Tahap Dua ( 8 jt ) :*

17. Beyou ( via Gadingkoi ) , pick no.* 89.*
18. Rudi ( Mich Joll ) , pick no. *57.*
19. Eko , pick no. *62.*
20. Ahmad , pick no. *71.*
21. Lili , pick no. *72.*
22. Luki, pick no. *100.*
23. Rasito, pick no. *93.*
24. Wilson, pick no.* 80.
*

----------


## abiserpong

*Foto - foto " TAIHO " SANKE :*
*Yang Masih Available :*





















*Foto - Foto " SHIBUGAKI " KOHAKU :*
*Yang Masih Available :*

----------


## luki

*Hasil Update Ke 1 28 Desember 2010 :*

*" TAIHO " Sanke ,*
*Masa Open House ( 10 jt ) :*

1. Wiliiam Pantoni , pick no. *43.*


2. William Pantoni , pick no.* 31.*

3. William Pantoni , pick no. *17.*


4. Yulius Sesunan , pick no. *10.*


5. Triyuga , pick no. *35.*


6. Stefano W., pick no.* 23.*


7. Dony Lesmana , pick no. *25.* ====> *34*


8. Sinbun Mr. Liauw , pick no. *19.*


9. Djudju, Indra, pick no. *8.*


10. Teddy , pick no. *38.*



*Masa Pemilihan Tahap Dua ( 8 jt ) :*

11. Edy ( Aaoded ) , pick no. *22.*


12. Soni K ( Harley ) , pick no. *27.*


13. Abed ( via Gadingkoi ), pick no.* 5.*


14. Dani Purnama , pick no. *13.*


15. Dani Purnama , pick no.* 42.*


16. Calvin , pick no.* 26.*


17. Iyos , pick no.* 1.*


18. Rasito , pick no. *30.*


19. Hence , pick no. *36.*


20. Akin , pick no. *46.*


21. Ninoy , pick no. *14.*


22. Lili , pick no. *45.*


23. Robby Iwan, pick no. *18.*


24. Yulius Sesunan, pick no. *09.*




*" SHIBUGAKI " Kohaku,*
*Masa Open House ( 10 jt ) :*

1. William Pantoni , pick no.* 98.*


2. Yulius Sesunan , pick no. *65.*


3. Yulius Sesunan , pick no.* 99.*


4. Ahmad Boedi , pick no. *60.*


5. Iyos , pick no. *97.*


6. Yudi HP , pick no. *53.*


7. Luki, pick no. *78.*


8. Abi , pick no.* 96.*


9. Alex_ctp , pick no.* 66.*


10. Alex_ctp , pick no. *70.*


11. Allex_ctp , pick no.* 84.*


12. Alex_ctp , pick no. *85.*


13. Perry Pribadi ,pick no. *67.*


14. Alex_ctp , pick no. *55.*


15. Welly , pick no.* 51.*


16. Djudju , pick no.* 61.*




*Masa Pemilihan Tahap Dua ( 8 jt ) :*

17. Beyou ( via Gadingkoi ) , pick no.* 89.*


18. Rudi ( Mich Joll ) , pick no. *57.*


19. Eko , pick no. *62.*


20. Ahmad , pick no. *71.*


21. Lili , pick no. *72.*


22. Luki, pick no. *100.*


23. Rasito, pick no. *93.*


24. Wilson, pick no.* 80.*

----------


## luki

*Foto - foto " TAIHO " SANKE :*
*Yang Masih Available :*































*Foto - Foto " SHIBUGAKI " KOHAKU :*
*Yang Masih Available :*

----------


## harley

Mantab abisss..... Thank you Om Luki..  ::

----------


## isman

penasaran dgn no 88 ........ tapi harganya itu ?????? nggak nahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaann.....

----------


## luki

hari minggu kemaren sempet liat ke starskoi......

ikan ikan ini yang paling menarik perhatian saya.......( menurut mata saya loh )........... :Mad2:  :Mad2: 

* Party is not Over yet.........* masih ada 4 bulan lagi.......

biasanya dalam 4 bulan penuh dengan kejutan kejutan.............. :Pray2:  :Pray2:   :Cheer2:  :Cheer2: 


7. Dony Lesmana , pick no. *25.* ====> *34*


11. Edy ( Aaoded ) , pick no. *22.*


19. Hence , pick no. *36.*


5. Iyos , pick no. *97.*


6. Yudi HP , pick no. *53.*


13. Perry Pribadi ,pick no. *67.*

----------


## harley

Om Luki, memang menarik sih.... tp udah ada empu nya tuh....
mbok di liatin yg menarik yg masih available....  :Clap2:

----------


## luki

Booked via Starskoi

Hibnu no 88

----------


## luki

> Om Luki, memang menarik sih.... tp udah ada empu nya tuh....
> mbok di liatin yg menarik yg masih available....


punya Om Soni yg no 27 bagus juga kok....aslinya putih dan beni nya yahud.......body nya panjang.......cuma memang belum nongol aja sumi nya......masih minimalis.....he he he


Om Soni......tawar aja yang no 53 tuh Om.......asli nya cantik, putih dan mulus.....

trus.....yang punya nya kalo di tawar suka ngasih diskon gede.....bisa sampe 50 %...... :Flame:  :Flame:  :Flame: 

@ Om yudi........ dah kasih ke Om Soni....biar kita kalo ke semarang aman......ngga nyasar......

----------


## luki

*Hasil Rekap sementara :*

*" TAIHO " Sanke ,*
*Masa Open House ( 10 jt ) :*

1. Wiliiam Pantoni , pick no. *43.*
2. William Pantoni , pick no.* 31.*
3. William Pantoni , pick no. *17.*
4. Yulius Sesunan , pick no. *10.*
5. Triyuga , pick no. *35.*
6. Stefano W., pick no.* 23.*
7. Dony Lesmana , pick no. *25.* ====> *34*
8. Sinbun Mr. Liauw , pick no. *19.*
9. Djudju, Indra, pick no. *8.*
10. Teddy , pick no. *38.*

*Masa Pemilihan Tahap Dua ( 8 jt ) :*

11. Edy ( Aaoded ) , pick no. *22.*
12. Soni K ( Harley ) , pick no. *27.*
13. Abed ( via Gadingkoi ), pick no.* 5.*
14. Dani Purnama , pick no. *13.*
15. Dani Purnama , pick no.* 42.*
16. Calvin , pick no.* 26.*
17. Iyos , pick no.* 1.*
18. Rasito , pick no. *30.*
19. Hence , pick no. *36.*
20. Akin , pick no. *46.*
21. Ninoy , pick no. *14.*
22. Lili , pick no. *45.*
23. Robby Iwan, pick no. *18.*
24. Yulius Sesunan, pick no. *09.*



*" SHIBUGAKI " Kohaku,*
*Masa Open House ( 10 jt ) :*

1. William Pantoni , pick no.* 98.*
2. Yulius Sesunan , pick no. *65.*
3. Yulius Sesunan , pick no.* 99.*
4. Ahmad Boedi , pick no. *60.*
5. Iyos , pick no. *97.*
6. Yudi HP , pick no. *53.*
7. Luki, pick no. *78.*
8. Abi , pick no.* 96.*
9. Alex_ctp , pick no.* 66.*
10. Alex_ctp , pick no. *70.*
11. Allex_ctp , pick no.* 84.*
12. Alex_ctp , pick no. *85.*
13. Perry Pribadi ,pick no. *67.*
14. Alex_ctp , pick no. *55.*
15. Welly , pick no.* 51.*
16. Djudju , pick no.* 61.*

*Masa Pemilihan Tahap Dua ( 8 jt ) :*

17. Beyou ( via Gadingkoi ) , pick no.* 89.*
18. Rudi ( Mich Joll ) , pick no. *57.*
19. Eko , pick no. *62.*
20. Ahmad , pick no. *71.*
21. Lili , pick no. *72.*
22. Luki, pick no. *100.*
23. Rasito, pick no. *93.*
24. Wilson, pick no.* 80.*
25. Hipnu, pick no.* 88.*
26. Ho Lie, pick no.* 58.*



*Foto - foto " TAIHO " SANKE :*
*Yang Masih Available :*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





*Foto - Foto " SHIBUGAKI " KOHAKU :*
*Yang Masih Available :*

----------


## harley

> punya Om Soni yg no 27 bagus juga kok....aslinya putih dan beni nya yahud.......body nya panjang.......cuma memang belum nongol aja sumi nya......masih minimalis.....he he he
> 
> 
> Om Soni......tawar aja yang no 53 tuh Om.......asli nya cantik, putih dan mulus.....
> 
> trus.....yang punya nya kalo di tawar suka ngasih diskon gede.....bisa sampe 50 %......
> 
> @ Om yudi........ dah kasih ke Om Soni....biar kita kalo ke semarang aman......ngga nyasar......


hahahaha..... bisa aja nih Om Luki.... monggo datang aja ke semarang... di jamin ngga nyasar  ::

----------


## luki

Booked via Starskoi

Ho Lie no 58

sekalian saya edit di atas ya...

----------


## Glenardo

Oleh oleh liputan Bandung

















Gerobak na Gading Koi..He4x..

----------


## Glenardo

Shibugaki 69 by Beyou via Gading Koi

----------


## luki

[QUOTE=luki;305802]*Hasil Rekap sementara :*

*" TAIHO " Sanke ,*
*Masa Open House ( 10 jt ) :*

1. Wiliiam Pantoni , pick no. *43.*
2. William Pantoni , pick no.* 31.*
3. William Pantoni , pick no. *17.*
4. Yulius Sesunan , pick no. *10.*
5. Triyuga , pick no. *35.*
6. Stefano W., pick no.* 23.*
7. Dony Lesmana , pick no. *25.* ====> *34*
8. Sinbun Mr. Liauw , pick no. *19.*
9. Djudju, Indra, pick no. *8.*
10. Teddy , pick no. *38.*

*Masa Pemilihan Tahap Dua ( 8 jt ) :*

11. Edy ( Aaoded ) , pick no. *22.*
12. Soni K ( Harley ) , pick no. *27.*
13. Abed ( via Gadingkoi ), pick no.* 5.*
14. Dani Purnama , pick no. *13.*
15. Dani Purnama , pick no.* 42.*
16. Calvin , pick no.* 26.*
17. Iyos , pick no.* 1.*
18. Rasito , pick no. *30.*
19. Hence , pick no. *36.*
20. Akin , pick no. *46.*
21. Ninoy , pick no. *14.*
22. Lili , pick no. *45.*
23. Robby Iwan, pick no. *18.*
24. Yulius Sesunan, pick no. *09.*



*" SHIBUGAKI " Kohaku,*
*Masa Open House ( 10 jt ) :*

1. William Pantoni , pick no.* 98.*
2. Yulius Sesunan , pick no. *65.*
3. Yulius Sesunan , pick no.* 99.*
4. Ahmad Boedi , pick no. *60.*
5. Iyos , pick no. *97.*
6. Yudi HP , pick no. *53.*
7. Luki, pick no. *78.*
8. Abi , pick no.* 96.*
9. Alex_ctp , pick no.* 66.*
10. Alex_ctp , pick no. *70.*
11. Allex_ctp , pick no.* 84.*
12. Alex_ctp , pick no. *85.*
13. Perry Pribadi ,pick no. *67.*
14. Alex_ctp , pick no. *55.*
15. Welly , pick no.* 51.*
16. Djudju , pick no.* 61.*

*Masa Pemilihan Tahap Dua ( 8 jt ) :*

17. Beyou ( via Gadingkoi ) , pick no.* 89.*
18. Rudi ( Mich Joll ) , pick no. *57.*
19. Eko , pick no. *62.*
20. Ahmad , pick no. *71.*
21. Lili , pick no. *72.*
22. Luki, pick no. *100.*
23. Rasito, pick no. *93.*
24. Wilson, pick no.* 80.*
25. Hipnu, pick no.* 88.*
26. Ho Lie, pick no.* 58.*
27. Donny Lesaman Beyou, pick no.* 69.*



*Foto - foto " TAIHO " SANKE :*
*Yang Masih Available :*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





*Foto - Foto " SHIBUGAKI " KOHAKU :*
*Yang Masih Available :*

----------


## YudiHP

Booked Via Starkoi

Wewey no. 39
Wewey no. 77

----------


## luki

*Hasil Rekap sementara :*

*" TAIHO " Sanke ,*
*Masa Open House ( 10 jt ) :*

1. Wiliiam Pantoni , pick no. *43.*
2. William Pantoni , pick no.* 31.*
3. William Pantoni , pick no. *17.*
4. Yulius Sesunan , pick no. *10.*
5. Triyuga , pick no. *35.*
6. Stefano W., pick no.* 23.*
7. Dony Lesmana , pick no. *25.* ====> *34*
8. Sinbun Mr. Liauw , pick no. *19.*
9. Djudju, Indra, pick no. *8.*
10. Teddy , pick no. *38.*

*Masa Pemilihan Tahap Dua ( 8 jt ) :*

11. Edy ( Aaoded ) , pick no. *22.*
12. Soni K ( Harley ) , pick no. *27.*
13. Abed ( via Gadingkoi ), pick no.* 5.*
14. Dani Purnama , pick no. *13.*
15. Dani Purnama , pick no.* 42.*
16. Calvin , pick no.* 26.*
17. Iyos , pick no.* 1.*
18. Rasito , pick no. *30.*
19. Hence , pick no. *36.*
20. Akin , pick no. *46.*
21. Ninoy , pick no. *14.*
22. Lili , pick no. *45.*
23. Robby Iwan, pick no. *18.*
24. Yulius Sesunan, pick no. *09.*
25. Wewey, pick no. *39.*



*" SHIBUGAKI " Kohaku,*
*Masa Open House ( 10 jt ) :*

1. William Pantoni , pick no.* 98.*
2. Yulius Sesunan , pick no. *65.*
3. Yulius Sesunan , pick no.* 99.*
4. Ahmad Boedi , pick no. *60.*
5. Iyos , pick no. *97.*
6. Yudi HP , pick no. *53.*
7. Luki, pick no. *78.*
8. Abi , pick no.* 96.*
9. Alex_ctp , pick no.* 66.*
10. Alex_ctp , pick no. *70.*
11. Allex_ctp , pick no.* 84.*
12. Alex_ctp , pick no. *85.*
13. Perry Pribadi ,pick no. *67.*
14. Alex_ctp , pick no. *55.*
15. Welly , pick no.* 51.*
16. Djudju , pick no.* 61.*

*Masa Pemilihan Tahap Dua ( 8 jt ) :*

17. Beyou ( via Gadingkoi ) , pick no.* 89.*
18. Rudi ( Mich Joll ) , pick no. *57.*
19. Eko , pick no. *62.*
20. Ahmad , pick no. *71.*
21. Lili , pick no. *72.*
22. Luki, pick no. *100.*
23. Rasito, pick no. *93.*
24. Wilson, pick no.* 80.*
25. Hipnu, pick no.* 88.*
26. Ho Lie, pick no.* 58.*
27. Donny Lesaman Beyou, pick no.* 69.*
28. Wewey, pick no. *77.*
29. Djudju, pick no. *68.*
30. Djudju, pick no. *94.*
31.


*Foto - foto " TAIHO " SANKE :*
*Yang Masih Available :*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

  

  

  

 



*Foto - Foto " SHIBUGAKI " KOHAKU :*
*Yang Masih Available :*

----------


## mrliauw

Star Koi, kemarin 24-Maret-2011..

----------


## luki

Booked Via Starskoi

no 68 & 94 Djudju

( di edit di atas ya #289 )

----------


## abiserpong

Kunjungan hari Sabtu kemarin, saat pemberian pakan ( 1 jam sekali ).

----------


## mrbunta

autofeeder nya kok keyen gitu

----------


## darren febriano

Taiho waktu _breeding_

----------


## koilokal

> Kunjungan hari Sabtu kemarin, saat pemberian pakan ( 1 jam sekali ).


 total pemberian makan berapa kali sehari om? jam berapa aja pemberiannya? buat pembelajaran nubi

----------


## Y4m1n

Warna indukan nya ??.......ruarrrrr biasa.
Bersihhh banget.

----------


## TSA

> total pemberian makan berapa kali sehari om? jam berapa aja pemberiannya? buat pembelajaran nubi


Kebetulan tadi Mampir, saya tanya (kalau gak salah dengar) pemberian makan saat ini katanya 1 jam sekali mulai jam 7 pagi sampai jam 4 sore

----------


## luki

> *Hasil Rekap sementara :*
> 
> *" SHIBUGAKI " Kohaku,*
> 
> 
> 13. Perry Pribadi ,pick no. *67.*


berita duka.....
dapat kabar dari Starskoi .......shibugaki no 67 loncat keluar kolam......



untuk pemilik ikan....dipersilahkan memilih kembali atau bisa menghubungi Pak Ayi .........

----------


## abiserpong

> berita duka.....
> dapat kabar dari Starskoi .......shibugaki no 67 loncat keluar kolam......
> 
> 
> 
> untuk pemilik ikan....dipersilahkan memilih kembali atau bisa menghubungi Pak Ayi .........


Waduh ......... ikut berduka om perry.  :: 
Sepertinya sudah lebih 40 cm an, mantap bodynya ........ Semoga mendapatkan pengganti yang lebih baik.

----------


## aaoded

ngomong2...kapan penjuriannya..?
jgn hari kerja dooooonnnggggg....
 :Pray2:  :Pray2:  :Pray2:

----------


## luki

> ngomong2...kapan penjuriannya..?
> jgn hari kerja dooooonnnggggg....


syiap kang Edy......
di usahakan weekend.......
kemaren sempat ngobrol dengan Pak ayi.....mereka masih menunggu kepastian tanggal kedatangan Taniguchi yg masih menunggu konfirmasi tiket.......
mudah mudahan di usahakan di antara tanggal 14 - 15 Mei......

sanke kang Edy kayak nya masuk nominasi nih...... :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## Robby Iwan

Mdh2an penjuriannya 28/29 Mei..supaya aku bisa datang..

----------


## aaoded

paling sankenya jd nominasi GC di kolam sendiri, om luki...hehehe..
yg ada jg showa kuro no. 55 yg hampir bs dipastikan jd calon GC..  :Hail:  :Hail: 
kabar2in ya om kl jdnya weekend...
haturnuhun pisan..

----------


## edwin

> ngomong2...kapan penjuriannya..?
> jgn hari kerja dooooonnnggggg....


ikut berdoa jg ahh... :Pray2:  :Pray2:  :Pray2:

----------


## luki

> yg ada jg showa kuro no. 55 yg hampir bs dipastikan jd calon GC..


beda lapak iyeu mah kang.......warung sebelah kalo showa mah......
ngga lah.......dari jaman dulu kalo GO di jamin pasti banyak kejutan nya........

sanke kang Edy sama no 12, 34 , 36 , 39 dan 45......tebak tebakan  saya masuk nominasi.......

----------


## luki

baru dapat kabar dari Pak Ayi.......

Penjurian akan di lakasanakan hari Sabtu Tanggal 14 Mei 2011......
jam 10.30 WIB......
silahkah bagi yang ingin hadir........

Kang Edy & Om Edwin.......terkabul tuh hari libur nya

----------


## aaoded

alhamdulillah... :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:  :Cheer2: 
mudah2an bs hadir...biar bs minta wejangan langsung dr om luki dan senior2 disini...
makasih banyak ya om luki..  :Tea:

----------


## luki

> alhamdulillah...
> biar bs minta wejangan langsung dr om luki dan senior2 disini...


tebalik atuh Kang Edy......

----------


## luki

*Suasana Penjurian.........*







*Nominasi Awal Taiho Sanke.......*







*The Winner Are........*




*GRAND CHAMPION.......no 46 by Akin........*


*Runner Up GRAND CHAMPION.......no.35 by TSA  .......* 


*Best Tategoi 1......no. 45 by Lili........*


*Best Tategoi 2......no. 34 by Donny .......*


*Best Tategoi 3......no. 49 by ........*

----------


## luki

*Suasana Penjurian.........*








*Nominasi Awal Shibugaki Kohaku.......*






*The Winner Are........*



*GRAND CHAMPION.......no 88 by Hibnu........*


*Runner Up GRAND CHAMPION.......no.51 by Welly .......* 


*Best Tategoi 1......no. 53 by Yudi HP........*


*Best Tategoi 2......no. 69 by Donny .......*


*Best Tategoi 3......no. 58 by Holie........*

----------


## luki

*Hasil Final Update 15 May 2011 :*

*" TAIHO " Sanke ,*
*Masa Open House ( 10 jt ) :*

1. Wiliiam Pantoni , pick no. *43.*.....*Ukuran Akhir 45 Cm*......
 

2. William Pantoni , pick no.* 31.*

3. William Pantoni , pick no. *17.*.....*Ukuran Akhir 42 Cm*......
 

4. Yulius Sesunan , pick no. *10.*.....*Ukuran Akhir 43 Cm*......
 

5. Triyuga , pick no. *35.* ....*Ukuran Akhir 45 Cm*......
 

6. Stefano W., pick no.* 23.*....*Ukuran Akhir 42 Cm*......
 

7. Dony Lesmana , pick no. *25.* ====> *34*...*Ukuran Akhir 43 Cm*......
 

8. Sinbun Mr. Liauw , pick no. *19.* ...*Ukuran Akhir 39 Cm*......
 

9. Djudju, Indra, pick no. *8.* ...*Ukuran Akhir 45 Cm*......
 

10. Teddy , pick no. *38.*...*Ukuran Akhir 43 Cm*......
 


*Masa Pemilihan Tahap Dua ( 8 jt ) :*

11. Edy ( Aaoded ) , pick no. *22.* ...*Ukuran Akhir 45 Cm*......
 

12. Soni K ( Harley ) , pick no. *27.*...*Ukuran Akhir 43 Cm*......
 

13. Abed ( via Gadingkoi ), pick no.* 5.*...*Ukuran Akhir 41 Cm*......
 

14. Dani Purnama , pick no. *13.*....*Ukuran Akhir 38 Cm*......
 

15. Dani Purnama , pick no.* 42.*....*Ukuran Akhir 41 Cm*......
 

16. Calvin , pick no.* 26.*....*Ukuran Akhir 39 Cm*......
 

17. Iyos , pick no.* 1.* ....*Ukuran Akhir 47 Cm*......
 

18. Rasito , pick no. *30.*....*Ukuran Akhir 43 Cm*......
 

19. Hence , pick no. *36.*....*Ukuran Akhir 45 Cm*......
 

20. Akin , pick no. *46.* ....*Ukuran Akhir 45 Cm*......
 

21. Ninoy , pick no. *14.*  ....*Ukuran Akhir 45 Cm*......
 

22. Lili , pick no. *45.* ....*Ukuran Akhir 46 Cm*......
 

23. Robby Iwan, pick no. *18.*....*Ukuran Akhir 42 Cm*......
 

24. Yulius Sesunan, pick no. *09.*
 

25. Wewey, pick no. *39.*....*Ukuran Akhir 43 Cm*......

----------


## luki

*Hasil Final Update 15 May 2011 :*

*" SHIBUGAKI " Kohaku,*
*Masa Open House ( 10 jt ) :*

1. William Pantoni , pick no.* 98.*....*Ukuran Akhir 43 Cm*......
 

2. Yulius Sesunan , pick no. *65.*....*Ukuran Akhir 45 Cm*......
 

3. Yulius Sesunan , pick no.* 99.*....*Ukuran Akhir 40 Cm*......
 

4. Ahmad Boedi , pick no. *60.*....*Ukuran Akhir 41 Cm*......
 

5. Iyos , pick no. *97.*....*Ukuran Akhir 41 Cm*......
 

6. Yudi HP , pick no. *53.*....*Ukuran Akhir 43 Cm*......
 

7. Luki, pick no. *78.*....*Ukuran Akhir 46 Cm*......
 

8. Abi , pick no.* 96.*....*Ukuran Akhir 42 Cm*......
 

9. Alex_ctp , pick no.* 66.*....*Ukuran Akhir 45 Cm*......
 

10. Alex_ctp , pick no. *70.*....*Ukuran Akhir 41 Cm*......
 

11. Allex_ctp , pick no.* 84.*....*Ukuran Akhir 42 Cm*......
 

12. Alex_ctp , pick no. *85.*....*Ukuran Akhir 43 Cm*.....
 

13. Perry Pribadi ,pick no. *67.*


14. Alex_ctp , pick no. *55.*....*Ukuran Akhir 43 Cm*.....
 

15. Welly , pick no.* 51.*....*Ukuran Akhir 42 Cm*.....
 

16. Djudju , pick no.* 61.*....*Ukuran Akhir 32 Cm*.....
 



*Masa Pemilihan Tahap Dua ( 8 jt ) :*

17. Beyou ( via Gadingkoi ) , pick no.* 89.*....*Ukuran Akhir 39 Cm*.....
 

18. Rudi ( Mich Joll ) , pick no. *57.*....*Ukuran Akhir 39 Cm*.....
 

19. Eko , pick no. *62.*....*Ukuran Akhir 46 Cm*.....
 

20. Ahmad , pick no. *71.* ....*Ukuran Akhir 45 Cm*.....
 

21. Lili , pick no. *72.* ....*Ukuran Akhir 48 Cm*.....
 

22. Luki, pick no. *100.*....*Ukuran Akhir 41 Cm*.....
 

23. Rasito, pick no. *93.* ....*Ukuran Akhir 45 Cm*.....
 

24. Wilson, pick no.* 80.*....*Ukuran Akhir 42 Cm*.....
 

25. Hipnu, pick no. *88.*....*Ukuran Akhir 47 Cm*.....
 

26. Ho Lie, pick no.* 58.*....*Ukuran Akhir 45 Cm*.....
 

27. Donny Lesaman Beyou, pick no. *69.*....*Ukuran Akhir 43 Cm*.....
 

28. Wewey, pick no. *77.*....*Ukuran Akhir 40 Cm*.....
 

29. Djudju, pick no. *68.*....*Ukuran Akhir 42 Cm*.....
 

30. Djudju, pick no. *94.*...*Ukuran Akhir 42 Cm*.....

----------


## luki

*Hasil Final Update 15 May 2011*

*Foto - foto " TAIHO " SANKE :*
*Yang Masih Available :*


*Ukuran Akhir 40 Cm*
 

*Ukuran Akhir 43 Cm*
 

*Ukuran Akhir 37 Cm*
 

*Ukuran Akhir 43 Cm*
 

*Ukuran Akhir 47 Cm*
 

*Ukuran Akhir 45 Cm*
 

*Ukuran Akhir 41 Cm*
 

*Ukuran Akhir 35 Cm*
 

*Ukuran Akhir 36 Cm*
 

*Ukuran Akhir 42 Cm*
 

*Ukuran Akhir 40 Cm*
 

*Ukuran Akhir 45 Cm*
 

*Ukuran Akhir 43 Cm*
 

*Ukuran Akhir 42 Cm*
 

*Ukuran Akhir 40 Cm*
 

*Ukuran Akhir 43 Cm*
 

*Ukuran Akhir 40 Cm*
 

*Ukuran Akhir 38 Cm*
 

*Ukuran Akhir 38 Cm*
 

*Ukuran Akhir 45 Cm*
 

*Ukuran Akhir 37 Cm*
 

*Ukuran Akhir 33 Cm*
 

*Ukuran Akhir 42 Cm*
 

*Ukuran Akhir 42 Cm*

----------


## luki

*Hasil Final Update 15 May 2011*

*Foto - foto " SHIBUGAKI " KOHAKU :*
*Yang Masih Available :*



*Ukuran Akhir 45 Cm*
 

*Ukuran Akhir 45 Cm*
 

*Ukuran Akhir 42 Cm*
 

*Ukuran Akhir 46 Cm*
 

*Ukuran Akhir 41 Cm*
 

*Ukuran Akhir 46 Cm*
 

*Ukuran Akhir 45 Cm*
 

*Ukuran Akhir 45 Cm*
  

*Ukuran Akhir 45 Cm*
 

*Ukuran Akhir 43 Cm*
 

*Ukuran Akhir 43 Cm*
 

*Ukuran Akhir 38 Cm*
 

*Ukuran Akhir 40 Cm*
 

*Ukuran Akhir 44 Cm*
 

*Ukuran Akhir 35 Cm*
 

*Ukuran Akhir 40 Cm*
 

*Ukuran Akhir 43 Cm*
 

*Ukuran Akhir 41 Cm*
 

*Ukuran Akhir 40 Cm*
 

*Ukuran Akhir 44 Cm*

----------


## luki

*HADIAH*

*Hadiah .......Ukuran Akhir 45 Cm*
 

*Hadiah .......Ukuran Akhir 45 Cm*
 

*Hadiah .......Ukuran Akhir 48 cm*
 

Hadiah

----------


## harley

Om Luk, mo nanya. Koi kapan bisa dikirim ke pemilik masing2 ?
Thanks

----------


## luki

kayak nya sih sudah bisa Om Sony.......
coba telp langsung Pak Ayi di 0811 215 148 untuk atur jadwal pengiriman nya.......

----------


## harley

> kayak nya sih sudah bisa Om Sony.......
> coba telp langsung Pak Ayi di 0811 215 148 untuk atur jadwal pengiriman nya.......


Oh okay Om Luk... Thanks yah  ::

----------

